# Will Luck Be on Your Side This Friday the 13th?



## Oblivia (Nov 13, 2020)

The most unlucky day of the year is upon us yet again, but this time, the egregiously misspelled Wierd Doll is nowhere to be found. Instead, the *Bell Tree Shop* is overrun with the uber common Yellow Candy, which can be yours for the ultra-low price of *20 TBT Bells*. The Yellow Candy may not be the rarest or most sought-after collectible out there, but this wouldn't be a proper Friday the 13th on TBT without a few hijinks, now would it?

You see, these candies are special in that all Yellow Candy collectibles purchased from *Friday the 13th at 12am EST - 11:59pm EST* have a small chance to shed their yellow shells and reveal their true form...

Behold, the all-new and ultra-rare Friday the 13th Candy:




​
Now, I'm sure you're all wondering how on earth you can prompt the molting process on your newly-obtained Yellow Candies, and this is where you'll have to rely on a little luck and/or a large bankroll. Every candy purchased has a slight chance of morphing into its shiny new evolution shortly after 12am EST on Saturday the 14th, so this means that the more candies you purchase, the better your chances of getting the sweetest of treats in the end. That said, the Friday the 13th Candy will be immediately tradable, so don't fret too much if luck evades you. 

Head over to the *Shop* to grab a few (or a few dozen) candies, and also be sure to check out *The Woods* while it's here. Just be very careful not to get lost, and notify a staff member immediately if you see a Wix or a Pierrot stalking around, as we've been unable to locate either of them following the Halloweaster event.

Best of luck to everyone who decides to try their luck on the most unlucky of days, and watch your step when trudging around through the melted candies and woods muck.

The event has now concluded, and it looks like a lot of you ended up with a beautiful nighttime rainbow in your lineups! To share some event stats with all of you:

Total Yellow Candies purchased: 7,176
Total TBT Bells spent: 143,240
Total Friday the 13th Candies manifested: 332
Total users who ended up with a Friday the 13th Candy: 105

Also, sellback is enabled for any yellow candies that you no longer want, so please see *this post* for instructions on how to offload your haul. Thank you to everyone who participated!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 13, 2020)

Yo I’m always willing for an excursion out of Evwirt...and into the woods. I’ve already bought a few pieces of candy and will probably buy a few more lol


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 13, 2020)

Ahhh so exciting! Guess I'm putting off increasing my Wix Candy funds for now and just go ham on buying these yellow candies. I wonder what it will look like... maybe white with red stripes? Based off of Jason's mask.


----------



## xara (Nov 13, 2020)

if i just spent 2k tbt on yellow candies, then that’s between me and Wix


----------



## seliph (Nov 13, 2020)

alright time to buy 1189 yellow candies

also can they be hidden and still change?


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 13, 2020)

Oh no. This is the a sign for a collectible gachas in the future?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 13, 2020)

Never thought I’d mass-buy Yellow Candies, but here we are!  I hope I get lucky


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 13, 2020)

I’m full on participation this event.


----------



## deana (Nov 13, 2020)

I bought 5

I might buy some more later. Love a bit of spooky fun


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 13, 2020)

didnt think i needed 10 yellow candies but here we are.


----------



## Clock (Nov 13, 2020)

I bought 9, even if I don't get the special candy, might as well use it as a lineup.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 13, 2020)

Let the gatcha games begin.


----------



## Maruchan (Nov 13, 2020)

Anyone looking to experience the equivalent of gacha whaling here on TBT, now would be that opportune moment


----------



## Rowlet28 (Nov 13, 2020)

Implusively bought 40 of them rip. Hope I can get at least 1. I might even buy more haha. Having played a lot of gacha games, I just know that rates are the worst.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 13, 2020)

Can't believe I'm indulging in what is essentially another gacha game despite knowing how bad my luck is   Whatever happens though, I'm really curious to see the results!


----------



## Asarena (Nov 13, 2020)

I bought 17. I have 4 bells left. Not sure if this was my best decision, but maybe luck will be on my side for once! Here's hoping...


----------



## lieryl (Nov 13, 2020)

uh seeing how bad my luck has been lately ahaha genshin i’m gonna buy one candy lmao


----------



## Radio (Nov 13, 2020)

Maruchan said:


> Anyone looking to experience the equivalent of gacha whaling here on TBT, now would be that opportune moment


This was my first thought too! I wonder what the percentage is. Probably higher than most of the S-tiered rolls in gacha games.


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 13, 2020)

Wild guess. What if it's a candy wand aka the in game lollipop


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 13, 2020)

Just spent my Trick-or-Treat bells on candy funnily enough!


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 13, 2020)

good luck everybody


----------



## Miss Misty (Nov 13, 2020)

I bought a few candies for the luls. Might buy a few more depending on if I'm feeling lucky.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 13, 2020)

this sounds really fun . Exciting to see the woods back too ^.^. I bought one but will buy a few more; just need to make sure i have enough for the order I placed in my friend’s shop and to tip her . Gl everyone.


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 13, 2020)

seliph said:


> alright time to buy 1189 yellow candies
> 
> also can they be hidden and still change?


They don’t have to be visible for the change to take place!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 13, 2020)

oh cool, I somehow missed we would be getting the woods back again soon

now to read the op, I guess


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 13, 2020)

I’m going to buy a bunch lol


----------



## kiwikenobi (Nov 13, 2020)

I bought 13 yellow candies, because that's obviously the most auspicious number for this event.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 13, 2020)

ok, after reading, all I can say is


----------



## Ossiran (Nov 13, 2020)

Eerie. Let's see what happens.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 13, 2020)

I bought one. Low on tbt right now lol..


----------



## Plume (Nov 13, 2020)

I'm so CURIOUS. I bought 6, crossing my fingers that they hatch into something cool!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 13, 2020)

look forward to the yellow and black weird (doll) candy


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 13, 2020)

Ok might have bought a few  This is so exciting  fingers crossed. Good luck everyone


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 13, 2020)

Good luck everybody!


----------



## Wickel (Nov 13, 2020)

I purchased one. Then I read this comment section. Now I need more lol


----------



## John Wick (Nov 13, 2020)

I bought 30!
I'm never lucky though. ^_^


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 13, 2020)

Ughhh.... I didn't want to spend anything on any commercially made holiday this year. So, of course I bought 5. Fingers crossed.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 13, 2020)

I have only bought one but here I go I’m going off to buy some moreeee


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 13, 2020)

Question: What’s the percent rate of a yellow candy turning into a Friday the 13th candy? It was never specified in the original post.

Edit: Just realized this could be a prank where 100% of these yellow candies turn into ‘rare’ Friday the 13th candies. Kind of like the Wierd Doll event from 2017 except inverse.


----------



## Jacob (Nov 13, 2020)

Ahhaa, well I bought 100 Maybe yellow candies will become the new it-thing


----------



## Heyden (Nov 13, 2020)

Yellow, my favourite flavour


----------



## Rosch (Nov 13, 2020)

Luck, please be on my side.


----------



## Emmsey (Nov 13, 2020)

Just the one for me but worth a punt. Good luck all!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

Am I gonna waste my bells and get nothing in return the answer is yes

tbt teaching kids gambling

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020

Just spent 2k on this event


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Well guys I'm in Las Vegas so may the gambler luck be on my side


----------



## Nougat (Nov 13, 2020)

May the candies be ever in our favour.


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

Wuuhuu this is exciting, makes one a bit nervous, but count me in.

Wish you all good luck guys   ☀

Btw I am the only one who bought a couple extra also thinking that i want to ensure the yellow candy cause its cute hahaha, lets just hope they will not all be just yellow candy now


----------



## Ginkgo (Nov 13, 2020)

Do we get to see what the candy looks like before tomorrow? I would kinda need to know if I even like the look of it before investing the little bells I have


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 13, 2020)

Ginkgo said:


> Do we get to see what the candy looks like before tomorrow? I would kinda need to know if I even like the look of it before investing the little bells I have


The yellow candy is on sale now in the shop. I might have bought one or two


----------



## Ginkgo (Nov 13, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> The yellow candy is on sale now in the shop. I might have bought one or two


I was asking what the Friday the 13th candy looks like because it's the deciding factor whether or not I'll even take the chance... OP just says "revealed soon" but not if it's revealed after or prior


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

I hope the % of getting something different from yellow candy are somewhat high or we are all just gonna end up with tons of yellow candy in the inventory which worths will be very low hahah since the tbt market will be overflown with yellow candy


----------



## Chynna (Nov 13, 2020)

Excited to see what happens! Hoping to get at least 1 from the 10 I bought. Good luck eveyone!


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 13, 2020)

Ginkgo said:


> I was asking what the Friday the 13th candy looks like because it's the deciding factor whether or not I'll even take the chance... OP just says "revealed soon" but not if it's revealed after or prior


Ah, sorry misread your post. No, I think it is a surprise when it is revealed tomorrow


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

Sara? said:


> I hope the % of getting something different from yellow candy are somewhat high or we are all just gonna end up with tons of yellow candy in the inventory which worths will be very low hahah since the tbt market will be overflown with yellow candy


It says very rare so I would assume it isn’t somewhat high


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> It says very rare so I would assume it isn’t somewhat high



Well i didn't mean for a rare item, but if the candy could also turn into like non rare collective that would be somewhat nice hahah, just so i dont have like 10 yellow candy in my inventory


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 13, 2020)

Sara? said:


> Well i didn't mean for a rare item, but if the candy could also turn into like non rare collective that would be somewhat nice hahah, just so i dont have like 10 yellow candy in my inventory


You could always have 10 yellow candies on your profile instead


----------



## Flyffel (Nov 13, 2020)

Wow, TBT found a way to make most of its users actually regret a Friday the 13th! 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Pintuition (Nov 13, 2020)

I’m usually a super unlucky person so here’s to hoping luck will be on my side today! I bought 5 candies but I think I’ve been bitten by the bug and may need a few more!!


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 13, 2020)

Sara? said:


> I hope the % of getting something different from yellow candy are somewhat high or we are all just gonna end up with tons of yellow candy in the inventory which worths will be very low hahah since the tbt market will be overflown with yellow candy


At least we will have lots of candy next Halloween


----------



## Romaki (Nov 13, 2020)

You know how to get to the heart of my addictive personality.   Luckily I love yellow though, so I won't complain too much tomorrow.


----------



## Wickel (Nov 13, 2020)

All these yellow line-ups    I love it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 13, 2020)

I only had 112 tbt so I went ahead and bought five. might buy more later if I can make some more tbt but idk, my luck on this site isn't very good lol


----------



## Jhine7 (Nov 13, 2020)

If only I was more of a gambler!


----------



## Ginkgo (Nov 13, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> Ah, sorry misread your post. No, I think it is a surprise when it is revealed tomorrow


I think so too. Well then I'll keep my hands off it, no use in wasting money. Thanks for answering


----------



## Lynnatchii (Nov 13, 2020)

I bought 10, might buy more lol


----------



## Holla (Nov 13, 2020)

As a big candy fan (as most people noticed with my full candy lineup) I’m definitely buying a bunch of these! 

Even if it ends up not being worth it (you never know with the Bell Tree!)


----------



## KittenNoir (Nov 13, 2020)

I am so excited for this I will be checking this every 5 mins hahaha


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

Wait "have a small chance to shed their yellow shells and reveal their true form..." does this mean that we either get a rare collective or we get nothing?.Do we get to keep the candy if we did not get a rare collective?


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 13, 2020)

KittenNoir said:


> I am reading this half asleep from working for 12 hours does this mean every candy you buy if I'm lucky will turn into something lucky or nothing ? Like if I got 5 is there a chance I would get 5 different things or there's only one lucky outcome?


As far as I understand, every candy gives you a chance of it turning into a special one. Sadly no one knows the odds but sadly it might mean you buy however many candy and they don’t turn into a special one.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020



Sara? said:


> Wait "have a small chance to shed their yellow shells and reveal their true form..." does this mean that we either get a rare collective or we get nothing?.Do we get to keep the candy if we did not get a rare collective?


I hope we at least get to keep the yellow candy  can’t believe we would be left with nothing


----------



## grayacnh (Nov 13, 2020)

Wow thanks staff for another event! I'll be buying as many as I can :3


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 13, 2020)

Anyone else notice their old yellow candy has the same description as this one now?


----------



## Aurita (Nov 13, 2020)

restraining myself from buying a ton of yellow candies but that gacha feeling is strong


----------



## Sheep Villager (Nov 13, 2020)

Watch the Yellow Candies turn in to Zipper heads.
I mean he is yellow...

I only bought two because I don't like gambling and I'm broke. Best of luck to everyone though!​


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 13, 2020)

But everyone knows 13 is a lucky number, right?


----------



## xTech (Nov 13, 2020)

Decided to buy 17, since that's my lucky number. Calling it now that they end up yellow and orange though, a true monstrosity of colours just like Zack.


----------



## mocha. (Nov 13, 2020)

Hopefully Lady Luck will be on my side, I'm manifesting it!


----------



## Coach (Nov 13, 2020)

This sounds fun! My opinion might change if I fail to get any of the new candy though


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Nov 13, 2020)

I sure hope so. I just blew 200 tbt


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 13, 2020)

I bought 12, and I think I’m sticking there. Now, what to do if they all stay like banana or lemon candy...


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 13, 2020)

The Friday the 13th Candy has been revealed! All Yellow Candies have a very small chance to morph into this dark, eerie, yet strangely enchanting nighttime rainbow.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 13, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> The Friday the 13th Candy has been revealed! All Yellow Candies have a very small chance to morph into this dark, eerie, yet strangely enchanting nighttime rainbow.
> 
> View attachment 334839​


It’s beautiful! Congrats to everyone who gets one !!!!!


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Nov 13, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> The Friday the 13th Candy has been revealed! All Yellow Candies have a very small chance to morph into this dark, eerie, yet strangely enchanting nighttime rainbow.
> 
> View attachment 334839​


Ooh gorgeous


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 13, 2020)

suddenly I need to buy 15 more to be in with a better chance of that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 13, 2020)

Oy, y’all’s REALLY want the yellow candy to be the most common collectible lol


----------



## Pintuition (Nov 13, 2020)

Will all yellow candies be eligible to turn into the new one? My one from years back has now changed to say Friday the 13th yellow candy.


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 13, 2020)

Sara? said:


> Wait "have a small chance to shed their yellow shells and reveal their true form..." does this mean that we either get a rare collective or we get nothing?.Do we get to keep the candy if we did not get a rare collective?


A small percentage of the Yellow Candies purchased today will turn into the new Friday the 13th Candy shortly after midnight EST tonight. Everyone will get to keep the collectibles they purchased, but the vast majority of  candies will remain yellow.


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> The Friday the 13th Candy has been revealed! All Yellow Candies have a very small chance to morph into this dark, eerie, yet strangely enchanting nighttime rainbow.
> 
> View attachment 334839​



Wooohuuu it looks so crazy and cool .

I am starting to feel  an urge to make a candy line


----------



## lana. (Nov 13, 2020)

it’s so beautiful, i could cry


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 13, 2020)

Pintuition said:


> Will all yellow candies be eligible to turn into the new one? My one from years back has now changed to say Friday the 13th yellow candy.


Only those purchased during the event have a chance to change. I temporarily edited the existing item which is why they all have that description, but they'll revert back shortly after midnight tonight.


----------



## Ginkgo (Nov 13, 2020)

Oh no it's kinda cute


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 13, 2020)

Please let me get this gorgeous candy!


----------



## Nougat (Nov 13, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> The Friday the 13th Candy has been revealed! All Yellow Candies have a very small chance to morph into this dark, eerie, yet strangely enchanting nighttime rainbow.
> 
> View attachment 334839​



A touch of pink??! It's so pretty! I might need to buy more yellow candies now. 

Oblivia, asking for a friend of a friend.. if I buy 100 lucky stars and only 1 of them is pink. And I let that friend grab a random lucky star from that bowl, no peeking allowed! Would you say that friends has a "small" or "very small" chance of grabbing the pink lucky star?


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

corlee1289 said:


> Please let me get this gorgeous candy!



I get your feeling hahah, lets hope for the best . I feel enchanted by this candy even bewitched  ✴


----------



## Pintuition (Nov 13, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> Only those purchased during the event have a chance to change. I temporarily edited the existing item which is why they all have that description, but they'll revert back shortly after midnight tonight.


Great, thank you!!


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 13, 2020)

That is the most gorgeous candy  I can’t buy any more so just need to wish and hope


----------



## grah (Nov 13, 2020)

Oooh it's so pretty! Good luck everyone


----------



## xTech (Nov 13, 2020)

Ok that went from 0-100 real quick, decided to buy 35 more, so i'm now sitting on a stack of 52 candies (although that's probably a small stack compared to some people )


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

Give us the percentage chance plz


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 13, 2020)

Nougat said:


> A touch of pink??! It's so pretty! I might need to buy more yellow candies now.
> 
> Oblivia, asking for a friend of a friend.. if I buy 100 lucky stars and only 1 of them is pink. And I let that friend grab a random lucky star from that bowl, no peeking allowed! Would you say that friends has a "small" or "very small" chance of grabbing the pink lucky star?


I'd say they'd have a very small chance, though I can't fully equate that scenario to this one since the top secret formula to get a Friday the 13th Candy works a bit differently!


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Nov 13, 2020)

This is really cool, not sure how many candies I'll purchase. Maybe just one, don't want to waste bells on yellow candy.


----------



## Nougat (Nov 13, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> I'd say they'd have a very small chance, though I can't fully equate that scenario to this one since the top secret formula to get a Friday the 13th Candy works a bit differently!


Interesting!  Thank you! I think i'll get a few more of these candies, I'm excited for tomorrow!


----------



## Corrie (Nov 13, 2020)

This is fun!! Excited to see what the new collectible looks like!


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 13, 2020)

Corrie said:


> This is fun!! Excited to see what the new collectible looks like!


It's been revealed - check the first post!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 13, 2020)

Can't wait to see all the expired, dud yellow candy giveaways! 

Btw that's one scrumptious-looking treat! Staff is really spoiling us this year!~


----------



## Sheep Villager (Nov 13, 2020)

Okay that is a really cute collectible, but thankfully I'm not super in to galaxy themes so I think I will stick with my two candies.

I'll bet yellow candy has already become the most common collectible on site though.​


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

If I don’t get a full lineup of 10 with my 100 candies


----------



## Mikaiah (Nov 13, 2020)

yall are crazy
hope you dont get cavities from all the candy


----------



## Hat' (Nov 13, 2020)

oh... well i'm gonna buy a few especially since the candy would really fit my lineup lol.


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 13, 2020)

What a fun event! You are really spoiling us this year!

I'm only going to buy a few yellow candies because I have terrible luck and I don't want to waste all my bells, but I have to at least try.


----------



## xTech (Nov 13, 2020)

Another update: I now have 200 candies. If you can't tell, I do quite like and hate a good gacha. Will most likely report in again tomorrow, crying about how I got 0 new candies.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 13, 2020)

We did it y’all’s; the yellow candy was at like 2k last night


----------



## Imbri (Nov 13, 2020)

I bought... some.  We'll see if I get any of the morphing ones.


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 13, 2020)

I'm in love with the new candy!!!!


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 13, 2020)

Aaaaaaand there goes my entire bells savings LOL


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 13, 2020)

My new line up! Each sheep gets a candy


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> My new lime up! Each sheep gets a candy




The new candy wold look awesome with your pink sheet


----------



## Lynnatchii (Nov 13, 2020)

I'm debating whether I buy more or not also, can I trade the yellow candies after this event?


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 13, 2020)

The evolution is so pretty  cmon candies you can do it


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 13, 2020)

Yellow candies really are going to be worth like 1 tbt now. 

Can we just feed our excessive amount of dud candies to Wix and Pierrot after this? lol


----------



## Valzed (Nov 13, 2020)

You had me at @Wix sighting! Oh, and I guess I'll buy a few yellow candies as well...


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Nov 13, 2020)

Oh dear, if I had more TBT, I would buy more candies. ;-; Otherwise, that new Candy collectible looks beautiful, love the colors of it.


----------



## Maiana (Nov 13, 2020)

Here goes my bell tree bank account looool
because with the way my luck is set up with gacha games, i'm not taking any chances


----------



## milktae (Nov 13, 2020)

If I wasn’t poor on tbt I’d buy more 
the new candy looks really cool btw :0


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Yellow candies really are going to be worth like 1 tbt now.
> 
> Can we just feed our excessive amount of dud candies to Wix and Pierrot after this? lol


CANDIES FOR THE CANDY GODS


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 13, 2020)

People could send the duds en masse to someone. Dunno if that might cause things to break when one person gets hundreds of candies.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> People could send the duds en masse to someone. Dunno if that might cause things to break when one person gets hundreds of candies.


I will send all my candies to resetti as revenge for all the warnings


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 13, 2020)

Everyone let's plant all our excess dud yellow candies to grow a Haunted Zipper Tree forest


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 13, 2020)

Yo send all lemon dud candies to me lol


----------



## mocha. (Nov 13, 2020)

Omg that new candy.. I need it.


----------



## Holla (Nov 13, 2020)

Oh man I definitely need this new candy in order to finally have a true full candy lineup. *crosses fingers*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 13, 2020)

oh my that's such a nice candy 

though tbh I don't know how I would use it in a lineup lol. still hoping I'm somehow lucky enough to get one.


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 13, 2020)

Here goes nothing! xD


----------



## pochy (Nov 13, 2020)

they look really awesome,, but i can't buy too many because i don't want my abd to go much lower than 6k.


----------



## Rio_ (Nov 13, 2020)

I don't wanna gamble all my bells away so I only bought one... But yellow is my favourite colour so I won't mind too much when it inevitably fails to change


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 13, 2020)

Looks cool! So many forum events.


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 13, 2020)

125 candies purchased. I don't wanna go below 5,000 Bells, lol.


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 334855View attachment 334856We did it y’all’s; the yellow candy was at like 2k last night



Can we get this number to 10,000?


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 13, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Can we get this number to 10,000?


over halfway there    I'm also curious to see how many are sold


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 13, 2020)

I bought 50..


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 13, 2020)

can you get more than 1 to change?


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 13, 2020)

Wildtown said:


> can you get more than 1 to change?


They better


----------



## seliph (Nov 13, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Yellow candies really are going to be worth like 1 tbt now.


eh they basically already were lmaoo


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 13, 2020)

When I got my candy yesterday, we were just under 3k in the shop. Any guesses what it'll be at the end of the day?

I hope we have something like this in the future these small collectible drops


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> When I got my candy yesterday, we were just under 3k in the shop. Any guesses what it'll be at the end of the day?
> 
> I hope we have something like this in the future these small collectible drops


n o
I hope we never have this again I am wasting my tbt this is the Christmas event 2015 all over again


----------



## Mick (Nov 13, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> People could send the duds en masse to someone. Dunno if that might cause things to break when one person gets hundreds of candies.



Hundreds of candies? I volunteer!


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 13, 2020)

Are we actually supposed to ping someone if we see Perriot or Wix or is that a Joke?


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 13, 2020)

Lavamaize said:


> Are we actually supposed to ping someone if we see Perriot or Wix or is that a Joke?


i wasn't sure either :c 
I actually sent a report for one.. hope i don't get a warning for taking this all too literally


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 13, 2020)

When you buy over a 100 candies and none of them turn


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> n o
> I hope we never have this again I am wasting my tbt this is the Christmas event 2015 all over again




I feel ya, although it is fun to see if we get lucky, it feels a bit like wasting TBT and they are so hard to get. Most of us will have like tons of yellow candy in our inventory! like, i dont mind and actually like having a yellow candy bot i down want like 10 yellow candy laying around my inventory attracting ants lol


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

Plz staff let us refund the yellow candies after I beg


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

Moo_Nieu said:


> i wasn't sure either :c
> I actually sent a report for one.. hope i don't get a warning for taking this all too literally




But i was talking in the woods with Perriot the doll , are we suppose to report or interact in a special manner with  him you say ?


----------



## amemome (Nov 13, 2020)

How many are turning? The uncertainty chills me to the root! (especially to the bare bottoms of my TBT bell pockets)


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 13, 2020)

Sara? said:


> But i was talking in the woods with Perriot the doll , are we suppose to report or interact in a special manner with  him you say ?


i'm not sure, i was also talking about Perriot and Wix

edit: oops you said with not about


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> Plz staff let us refund the yellow candies after I beg


Even tho I know it wouldn’t be fair LOL i just wish yellow candies would have more use!!


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 13, 2020)

Sara? said:


> I feel ya, although it is fun to see if we get lucky, it feels a bit like wasting TBT and they are so hard to get. Most of us will have like tons of yellow candy in our inventory! like, i dont mind and actually like having a yellow candy bot i down want like 10 yellow candy laying around my inventory attracting ants lol



If anything, I suppose this is a good way to get tbt out of the economy? About 40k worth of tbt already got flushed so far.


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 13, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> If anything, I suppose this is a good way to get tbt out of the economy? About 40k worth of tbt already got flushed so far.



It's a pretty good way to get a lot of tbt out of the market. Otherwise we will see neopets level of inflation.


----------



## Chris (Nov 13, 2020)

Sara? said:


> But i was talking in the woods with Perriot the doll , are we suppose to report or interact in a special manner with  him you say ?


You were talking to... a doll? Stay right here while I call the men with the white coats.


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 13, 2020)

Funny to see people whaling hard on tbt XD


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> You were talking to... a doll? Stay right here while I call the men with the white coats.




Hahahaha no, no, no,  no need i promise, I meant that i talked to a man called Pierrot and he had a very doll looking face hence the sweet nickname


----------



## 6iixx (Nov 13, 2020)

i honestly didn't expect something so soon after the halloween event and egg hunt you know so this is amazing, staff. thank you so much for the effort you all put into this forum, and including everyone in having some fun <3


----------



## xara (Nov 13, 2020)

me @ the new candy


----------



## moonbyu (Nov 13, 2020)

i'm a lil scared to buy too many only for it to not even be a rare candy but.. it's really tempting


----------



## RedPanda (Nov 13, 2020)

I love it! So pretty and spooky! Keeping my fingers crossed that this unlucky day will turn out to be lucky!


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 13, 2020)

Wildtown said:


> can you get more than 1 to change?


This is possible, yes!


----------



## Peach_Jam (Nov 13, 2020)

waah the new candy is so pretty! maybe I'll buy a few more candies 

I'd buy way more but granblue gacha scarred me skdksks


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> This is possible, yes!




Hopes are up again ! if i just even get one from the ones i bought ill be happy if i get 2 you better called Winx and Pierrot to re-animate me with their earthy dark magic


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 13, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> 125 candies purchased. I don't wanna go below 5,000 Bells, lol.


bruh what


I'm hoping if they're not as rare considering people are buying literally thousands of candies, maybe someone will sell me one.


----------



## oak (Nov 13, 2020)

Dang I thought I spent too much on 15 candies and then I see some y'all bought 100   I may have purchased a few more.


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 13, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> Plz staff let us refund the yellow candies after I beg


Something like this is very likely, so rest assured you'll all be able to recoup *some* of the bells you've spent.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 13, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> Something like this is very likely, so rest assured you'll all be able to recoup *some* of the bells you've spent.


oh thank you so much, even if it's just like 1-2 bells that's better than none lmao


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

xara said:


> if i just spent 2k tbt on yellow candies, then that’s between me and Wix


BRO WHAT THATS LIKE A MILLION YELLO W CANDY what would you do if they didn't turn into anything?

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020



Oblivia said:


> Something like this is very likely, so rest assured you'll all be able to recoup *some* of the bells you've spent.


Oh well good ! I was thinking everyone is going to raid the tbt market trying to get rid of these candies ! I was wondering what would happen *I don't need a million candies in my inventory*


----------



## Peach_Jam (Nov 13, 2020)

oo the new candy colors kind of remind me of the 2016 bell tree fair patch :>


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> Something like this is very likely, so rest assured you'll all be able to recoup *some* of the bells you've spent.


 how much is some if i may ask?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> Something like this is very likely, so rest assured you'll all be able to recoup *some* of the bells you've spent.


Oh thank the candy gods!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

I'mma have to pull a Yumeko move and gamble my money on this


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oy, y’all’s REALLY want the yellow candy to be the most common collectible lol



Mods should do this with the toy hammer next, just saying


----------



## Dio (Nov 13, 2020)

Sara? said:


> how much is some if i may ask?


it should be a number significantly less than 50% cause I wouldn't mind putting all my tbt in if it was lmao


----------



## Coach (Nov 13, 2020)

Will gifted candies still be viable to change assuming they were purchased for this event?


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 13, 2020)

Refund for yellow candies should be 25% of the purchase price, so 5 Bells. I think that's reasonable.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

Hououin Kyouma said:


> *it should be a number significantly less than 50%* cause I wouldn't mind putting all my tbt in if it was lmao



Says the person with over 6k TBT. In all honesty, it should be a lower percentage back depending on how many candies because then the more candies one buys, the higher risk he/she runs on losing more TBT overall.


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 13, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> bruh what
> 
> 
> I'm hoping if they're not as rare considering people are buying literally thousands of candies, maybe someone will sell me one.



I dunno, I may be overbuying them for all I know. I mostly just wanna 'hope' I get at least one, and perhaps a few more to gift to others who didn't get one.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 13, 2020)

contemplating whether i should buy 10 or 100


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Refund for yellow candies should be 25% of the purchase price, so 5 Bells. I think that's reasonable.



Yeah, um no. I'm pretty sure at that point, you'd be able to get more by just selling them.


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> I dunno, I may be overbuying them for all I know. I mostly just wanna 'hope' I get at least one, and perhaps a few more to gift to others who didn't get one.




Snif snif, remembre me please if you get more than one cause i think ill sadly won't get one


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 13, 2020)

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Yeah, um no. I'm pretty sure at that point, you'd be able to get more by just selling them.



I mean, with this logic, any price can get more of them. I also doubt you'd be able to buy more yellow candies once the refund method is up...


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 13, 2020)

Sara? said:


> how much is some if i may ask?


The sellback amount won't be revealed until after the event has concluded and all the lucky candies have gone full-on morphin' time. I wouldn't want to incentivize nor discourage anyone from participating as they see fit.   


Coach said:


> Will gifted candies still be viable to change assuming they were purchased for this event?


You betcha.


----------



## seliph (Nov 13, 2020)

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Yeah, um no. I'm pretty sure at that point, you'd be able to get more by just selling them.


yellow candies will only get you like 5-10 tbt max anyways, wouldn't make much of a difference


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 13, 2020)

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Yeah, um no. I'm pretty sure at that point, you'd be able to get more by just selling them.


but they could wait to implement this until after all the candies have been converted.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> I mean, with this logic, any price can get more of them. I also doubt you'd be able to buy more yellow candies once the refund method is up...



I mean sell the candies you did buy. Honestly though, if anything I still think my suggestion is the best if y'all want barely any bells back.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

seliph said:


> yellow candies will only get you like 5-10 tbt max anyways, wouldn't make much of a difference


You try selling them for that much after this event LOL


----------



## seliph (Nov 13, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> You try selling them for that much after this event LOL


yeah 10 tbt is like wishful thinking as it is lmaoo


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

Nothing wrong with like 80% refund. C'mon people, don't be so mean to those with harder ways of making TBT or not a lot of TBT

I agree it should not be a full amount.


----------



## Dio (Nov 13, 2020)

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Says the person with over 6k TBT. In all honesty, it should be a lower percentage back depending on how many candies because then the more candies one buys, the higher risk he/she runs on losing more TBT overall.


yeah I would honestly prefer that since i'm pretty sure a good amount of people bought or plan to buy at least 100 yellow candies. 20-25% refund is a good number and the only way to get your tbt back as no one will want to buy a yellow candy after this is done


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

It could be 80% if buying 10 or less, then the refund price goes down 10% for every 10 extra you buy before eventually capping at like 10% or 20%


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 13, 2020)

Got one gifted to me + 4 I bought at the shop. It really started bothering me having an incomplete top row for my lineup  darn OCD impulses


----------



## seliph (Nov 13, 2020)

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Nothing wrong with like 80% refund. C'mon people, don't be so mean to those with harder ways of making TBT or not a lot of TBT
> 
> I agree it should not be a full amount.


if it's hard for you to make tbt why spend it all on yellow candies.... i think an 80% refund would kinda spoil the whole chance-taking part of the event lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

I think 5% is fair we should be able to refund them back because it's not like we'll be able to sell em to each other


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

seliph said:


> if it's hard for you to make tbt why spend it all on yellow candies.... i think an 80% refund would kinda spoil the whole chance-taking part of the event lol





Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> It could be 80% if buying 10 or less, then the refund price goes down 10% for every 10 extra you buy before eventually capping at like 10% or 20%



I actually did make a new suggestion.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020

I think people are only complaining about refunds because they'll end up buying a bunch anyway, just saying


----------



## seliph (Nov 13, 2020)

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> I actually did make a new suggestion.


that sounds like hell to implement on staff side of things


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> I actually did make a new suggestion.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020
> 
> I think people are only complaining about refunds because they'll end up buying a bunch anyway, just saying


I mean who wants a bunch of yellow candies _especially _ if you didn't even get the special candy. I think a refund is fair. It's not like a real event with tickets n such


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

You people want to do only 5 TBT back. You don't think that sounds unfair.

Who even cares what the refund is, as long as it's not 100%??!


----------



## SheepMareep (Nov 13, 2020)

Aw i missed Halloween eggs but at least now I can suffer with the pain of hoping one of these yellow candies turn into something cool o uo;;


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> You people want to do only 5 TBT back. You don't think that sounds unfair.
> 
> Who even cares what the refund is, as long as it's not 100%??!


A refund has been established. It's fair. If we don't get the candy we should at least get some money back.


----------



## seliph (Nov 13, 2020)

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> You people want to do only 5 TBT back. You don't think that sounds unfair.
> 
> Who even cares what the refund is, as long as it's not 100%??!


i don't think it's unfair because it was your own decision to spend on yellow candies before knowing how much, if at all, you would be refunded.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

seliph said:


> i don't think it's unfair because it was your own decision to spend on yellow candies before knowing how much, if at all, you would be refunded.



I know, but now that there is a refund, *there is nothing wrong with it being a high number*


----------



## Nougat (Nov 13, 2020)

i keep deciding i'm done buying these candies, and then still buy more.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

as long as it's not 100% to be given a feeling of gambling


----------



## Chris (Nov 13, 2020)

For the record the amount _has_ already been decided; we've just decided not to disclose it! While it's fine to speculate on what that the chosen amount is it won't influence anything, so please keep conversation light and respectful. Getting heated will accomplish nothing besides making others feel bad.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> I know, but now that there is a refund, *there is nothing wrong with it being a high number*


Whatever the mods pick is fair  complaining


----------



## seliph (Nov 13, 2020)

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> I know, but now that there is a refund, *there is nothing wrong with it being a high number*


i didn't say there'd be something wrong with it, i just think it'd be pointless for it to be above like 50% like someone else said.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> For the record the amount _has_ already been decided; we've just decided not to disclose it! While it's fine to speculate on what that the chosen amount is it won't influence anything, so please keep conversation light and respectful. Getting heated will accomplish nothing besides making others feel bad.


And whatever you guys choose is fair


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 13, 2020)

Just wanted to pop in and say that the sellback price will be universal and definitely won't be dependent upon how many candies were purchased by a specific member. That said, I think most people will find the price to be very fair and no one needs to worry too much about this! Remember that this is all for fun in the end, and it's perfectly fine if people choose to opt out of the event completely rather than take the _gamble_ of buying candy.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> For the record the amount _has_ already been decided; we've just decided not to disclose it! While it's fine to speculate on what that the chosen amount is it won't influence anything, so please keep conversation light and respectful. Getting heated will accomplish nothing besides making others feel bad.



Just wanted to say, thnx for not being influenced by what regular members want the amount should be


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

seliph said:


> i didn't say there'd be something wrong with it, i just think it'd be pointless for it to be above like 50% like someone else said.


If it was like 50 or more then this event wouldn't be so fun tbh


----------



## Dio (Nov 13, 2020)

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> I know, but now that there is a refund, *there is nothing wrong with it being a high number*


I would prefer there be no refund at all rather than them refunding 50% then its just gambling for babies. I have no problem with losing everything this is fun regardless if i get nothing lmao


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say that the sellback price will be universal and definitely won't be dependent upon how many candies were purchased by a specific member. That said, I think most people will find the price to be very fair and no one needs to worry too much about this! Remember that this is all for fun in the end, and it's perfectly fine if people choose to opt out of the event completely rather than take the _gamble_ of buying candy.


 Amazing Livy thank you for the event


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

Nougat said:


> i keep deciding i'm done buying these candies, and then still buy more.



hhahha i can relate, but im am completely done now  jk


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 13, 2020)

I’m just happy we’re getting a refund at all, even if it’s a small amount! I’m definitely not rocking a full lineup of yellow candies, that’s for sure


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> If it was like 50 or more then this event wouldn't be so fun tbh



I disagree, I still find smaller gambles fun.


While I don't exactly care for virtual currency, since this isn't real at the end of the day, a refund still does feel nice.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

*Yumeko is disappointed in you all. It's not gambling if you don't go all in. What's the fun in not going all in? *


----------



## 6iixx (Nov 13, 2020)

i highly doubt the staff would ever be persuaded or influenced to change something they preemptively decided.

i honestly love the idea of a refund of anything when it comes to the yellow candies, but i wouldn't be upset otherwise.

that _is_ the risk of the game, isn't it?


----------



## Antonio (Nov 13, 2020)

*Are the rates good or terrible? *


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m just happy we’re getting a refund at all, even if it’s a small amount! I’m definitely not rocking a full lineup of yellow candies, that’s for sure


Yeah your line doesn't scream wild child deer


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

When the refund is actually 0.5 bells each


----------



## Corrie (Nov 13, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> It's been revealed - check the first post!


It's so beautiful! Ahhhh! <3


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m just happy we’re getting a refund at all, even if it’s a small amount! I’m definitely not rocking a full lineup of yellow candies, that’s for sure



But why not ?! yellow is a happy color plus u love yellow if i remember correctly


----------



## Antonio (Nov 13, 2020)

I bought like 50, here's hoping for a win!!!


----------



## 6iixx (Nov 13, 2020)

Alek said:


> I bought like 50, here's hoping for a win!!!



good luck to you!  i'm sure 2D will help in your endeavors  <3


----------



## Antonio (Nov 13, 2020)

6iixx said:


> good luck to you!  i'm sure 2D will help in your endeavors  <3


Thank you. <3


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 13, 2020)

Sara? said:


> But why not ?! yellow is a happy color plus u love yellow if i remember correctly


unless it’s a specific shade of golden yellow (which it is not) yellow is one of my least favorite colors, actually. I prefer deep blues and greens.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

What !? 1000 tbt is only 50 candies ?!


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> unless it’s a specific shade of golden yellow (which it is not) yellow is one of my least favorite colors, actually. I prefer deep blues and greens.



Upsi i think i mixed you up with someone else hahahah    sorry for that hahahaha, the joke was not made for the right person   my bad


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

S o what's wants a cobweb egg for 3k cuz I need money no w


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

Moving on, I'm just a little saddened that the moderators didn't choose a rarer collectible to do this with. There's definitely a lot of collectibles that are of a higher value than I feel they should be XD

Hopefully next time


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 13, 2020)

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> I know, but now that there is a refund, *there is nothing wrong with it being a high number*



But a lot of people bought a lot of candies before we knew there was going to be a refund. People were fine risking thousands of tbt to end up with nothing. There was also nothing wrong with getting a refund since this is all gambling at this point and we still don't know the odds.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Moving on, I'm just a little saddened that the moderators didn't choose a rarer collectible to do this with. There's definitely a lot of collectibles that are of a higher value than I feel they should be XD
> 
> Hopefully next time


Why would they do that? That collectible would be more expensive thus people wouldn't be able to buy it


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What !? 1000 tbt is only 50 candies ?!


Yep that’s maths!


----------



## 6iixx (Nov 13, 2020)

i love the collectible that was revealed; i'm unaware if it was already on the site previously, but the colourssssss


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Why would they do that? That collectible would be more expensive thus people wouldn't be able to buy it



If people buy the collectible in truckloads like they did for the yellow candy, I doubt it'd be more expensive XD (in terms of price according to the current collectible tier list)


----------



## deana (Nov 13, 2020)

Oh my gosh it looks amazing!!!!! 

I was definitely *thinking* about getting a few more but now I am for sure.


----------



## Antonio (Nov 13, 2020)

6iixx said:


> i love the collectible that was revealed; i'm unaware if it was already on the site previously, but the colourssssss


It's beautiful, i'm going to waste my bells till i get 10 of them. <3


----------



## seliph (Nov 13, 2020)

6iixx said:


> i love the collectible that was revealed; i'm unaware if it was already on the site previously, but the colourssssss


it's brand new!


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 13, 2020)

seliph said:


> i don't think it's unfair because it was your own decision to spend on yellow candies before knowing how much, if at all, you would be refunded.


I have to agree with @seliph - part of the risk/reward factor is how much tbt you decide is worth the investment towards an uncertain future of the candies purchased.


----------



## seliph (Nov 13, 2020)

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> If people buy the collectible in truckloads like they did for the yellow candy, I doubt it'd be more expensive XD (in terms of price according to the current collectible tier list)


it'd be more expensive in the shop (unless it was another throwaway collectible like tasty cake/winter mitten), plus it wouldn't really be a gambling event if you got a high-tier collectible either way lol


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

Foreverfox said:


> I have to agree with @seliph - part of the risk/reward factor is how much tbt you decide is worth the investment towards an uncertain future of the candies purchased.


That’s why I quoted me saying it wasn’t fair but some refund would be fair for sure!!


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 13, 2020)

2-D said:


> *Are the rates good or terrible? *


If I were to use this scale, I would say the odds are leaning towards the "terrible" side of the spectrum.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

2-D said:


> It's beautiful, i'm going to waste my bells till i get 10 of them. <3



I'd be fine with getting one. I'm not sure if I'd sell any extras though.   It really just depends on the price 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020



seliph said:


> it'd be more expensive in the shop (unless it was another throwaway collectible like tasty cake/winter mitten), plus it wouldn't really be a gambling event if you got a high-tier collectible either way lol



Oh well, it'd still be less than what forum members value it at XD


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> If I were to use this scale, I would say the odds are leaning towards the "terrible" side of the spectrum.


You are really bringing out the gambler in me this is a problem


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 13, 2020)

I'm surprise we're getting a refund! _I'm kind of tempted to buy more now knowing that. _Staff, stop trying to make me gamble more than I already have. __


----------



## Antonio (Nov 13, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> If I were to use this scale, I would say the odds are leaning towards the "terrible" side of the spectrum.


TBH, I'm just happy you were willing to reply. <3


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> Yep that’s maths!


I need more tbt.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> I'm surprise we're getting a refund! _I'm kind of tempted to buy more now knowing that. _Staff, stop trying to make me gamble more than I already have. __



I'm definitely fine with the 30 I got, whether there is a refund or not lol

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020

It's good that I can use mobile games to gamble XD, since I definitely wouldn't be doing this IRL XD


----------



## 6iixx (Nov 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I need more tbt.



i did a thing.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

6iixx said:


> i did a thing.


I love you


----------



## Crash (Nov 13, 2020)

straight up panicking over another dark themed candy I NEED FIVE


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

Thnx for helping get kids into the gambling scene TBTF. This site is rated E for Everyone after all lul


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 13, 2020)

6iixx said:


> i love the collectible that was revealed; i'm unaware if it was already on the site previously, but the colourssssss


The candy is brand new and was created for this event by @dizzy bone! Let's all thank her for 1. doing such a beautiful job with it and 2. drawing it up with about an hour's notice!   


2-D said:


> TBH, I'm just happy you were willing to reply. <3


Of course I am!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

*I'm Yumeko gambling is in my blood !!*


----------



## seliph (Nov 13, 2020)

Crash said:


> straight up panicking over another dark themed candy I NEED FIVE


do i sense a wix candy hunt round 2


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

:> I spent 420 bells on candy


----------



## 6iixx (Nov 13, 2020)

Crash said:


> straight up panicking over another dark themed candy I NEED FIVE



your line up is already feckin' amazing, omg..
it would look ten million times more spooktastic with the new collectible though  <3



Oblivia said:


> The candy is brand new and was created for this event by @dizzy bone! Let's all thank her for 1. doing such a beautiful job with it and 2. drawing it up with about an hour's notice!



ohmygoodness, @dizzy bone did an amazing job on the colours.  i'm not a big fan of blue whatsoever, but i'm literally mesmerized by this candy


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

Imagine no one getting the new candy. It could be possible


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Imagine no one getting the new candy. It could be possible


Don't say that plz


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 13, 2020)

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> I'm definitely fine with the 30 I got, whether there is a refund or not lol



You've definitely have better odds than me, I've only bought 5 (maybe another one depending if this post earns me one more tbt lol). Really trying not to dip into the spook candy funds right now. If I had the foresight of an event like this coming, I would have probably try to save up some more before this. I really do hate gacha games, but at least this isn't a common occurrence here.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

I need to gamble more more more more !!


----------



## 6iixx (Nov 13, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> You've definitely have better odds than me, I've only bought 5 (maybe another one depending if this post earns me one more tbt lol). Really trying not to dip into the spook candy funds right now. If I had the foresight of an event like this coming, I would have probably try to save up some more before this. I really do hate gacha games, but at least this isn't a common occurrence here.



i did a thing for you, too, my dude  <3


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Don't say that plz



Though, I do wonder would the mods do a wave 2 if that did happen or just raffle off some of the candies they had stashed XD


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

I'll be honest if I get the rare candy I'll sell mine to @Crash :>


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

Probably as likely of a thing no one getting the candy as finding a full odds shiny in pokemon  

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020

I really hope all this gambling hype doesn't influence the kiddos to go out and try it IRL XD


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 13, 2020)

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Imagine no one getting the new candy. It could be possible


I'd cry


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 13, 2020)

I don't even want this as a line up but it does look very pretty.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

Worse yet, imagine only the mods getting the new candy. At that point, I'd smell a conspiracy!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> I don't even want this as a line up but it does look very pretty.
> 
> View attachment 334882


That's like 1
50k tbt right there


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 13, 2020)

6iixx said:


> i did a thing for you, too, my dude  <3



Ahhh you didn't have to, but thank you so much!  I'm keeping this one for sure.

Now my lil dark candy is surrounded by it's yellow candy posse. lmao


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 13, 2020)

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Imagine no one getting the new candy. It could be possible


This is most definitely not possible!


----------



## Peach_Jam (Nov 13, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> I don't even want this as a line up but it does look very pretty.
> 
> View attachment 334882


so iridescent and aesthetically pleasing ;;o;;


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

I'll be happy if I get one candy ! Though the star potion is my favorite collectible of all time I just can't make it work in my line up..the moon egg is close second :>


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> I don't even want this as a line up but it does look very pretty.
> 
> View attachment 334882



Definitely wouldn't be the most expensive lineup out there


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

I'mma sell my candy for 13k bells yes :>


----------



## Crash (Nov 13, 2020)

seliph said:


> do i sense a wix candy hunt round 2


_**SWEATS**_


----------



## 6iixx (Nov 13, 2020)

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> I really hope all this gambling hype doesn't influence the kiddos to go out and try it IRL XD



i've never once even stepped foot into a casino, but i've purchased loot crates, etc., in an abundance.  i think the kiddos will be fine.


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'll be happy if I get one candy ! Though the star potion is my favorite collectible of all time I just can't make it work in my line up..the moon egg is close second :>



I also wish i could get one tiny candy . I wonder how many of this special candy are there in total to distribute


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 13, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> I don't even want this as a line up but it does look very pretty.
> 
> View attachment 334882


Omg, it's so beautiful!!!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> This is most definitely not possible!



may the odds be ever in your favour


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'mma sell my candy for 13k bells yes :>



Would be kind of ironic for the cheapest collectible ever to suddenly be one of the most expensive collectible out there.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 13, 2020)

imagine if just one person got all the copies of the new candy


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

Maybe, there could be a separate tier just for the new candy.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> imagine if just one person got all the new candies


It's me I get them all and I sell for 13k bells :>


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's me I get them all and I sell for 13k bells :>


i hope you get only one and no more hahah so other pp can enjoy the candy without having to sell a lung heheheh   . but in overall i wish most of pp participating get one instead of getting 2 or more so that a bigger percentage gets to enjoy the candy


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's me I get them all and I sell for 13k bells :>



So 13K bells for all of them? kappa

I still wouldn't purchase them though, mostly because I wouldn't have the tbt.


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 13, 2020)

For my brother @Wildtown 




I couldn't resist
Thanks for the event, staff  Fun way to speed up waiting for the November AC update 2 be dropped


----------



## 6iixx (Nov 13, 2020)

i feckin' love this community so damn much.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

Sara? said:


> i hope you get only one and no more hahah so other pp can enjoy the candy without having to sell a lung heheheh   . but in overall i wish most of pp participating get one instead of getting 2 or more so that a bigger percentage gets to enjoy the candy



What if all of us got at least one. That would be pretty cool!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020



LunaRover said:


> Thanks for the event, staff  Fun way to speed up waiting for the November AC update 2 be dropped



Honestly, I wasn't even thinking about the AC update.


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 13, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> For my brother @Wildtown
> View attachment 334883
> I couldn't resist
> Thanks for the event, staff  Fun way to speed up waiting for the November AC update 2 be dropped



This is my fear for all the folks that bought 100+ candies.


----------



## Azrael (Nov 13, 2020)

I bought 10. I’m debating if I should buy more!


----------



## 6iixx (Nov 13, 2020)

Azrael said:


> I bought 10. I’m debating if I should buy more!



do it do it do it


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 13, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> This is my fear for all the folks that bought 100+ candies.


friendly reminder to everyone of that time @toadsworthy put everything he could into the weird doll raffle and lost

and when I put almost everything into the wands raffle and also lost

(both used special event currencies for purchasing tickets, but still)


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> friendly reminder to everyone of that time @toadsworthy put everything he could into the weird doll raffle and failed
> 
> and when I put almost everything into the wands raffle and also failed



Oh god dont say this haha


----------



## Fye (Nov 13, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> friendly reminder to everyone of that time @toadsworthy put everything he could into the weird doll raffle and failed
> 
> and when I put almost everything into the wands raffle and also failed


Third times the charm


----------



## Venn (Nov 13, 2020)

Well, I bought 5, I wonder if I should by another 5? 10 sounds like a good round number for this.


----------



## Lanstar (Nov 13, 2020)

I bought... One candy. I don't like gambling with bells.

Now I can't wait until tomorrow to say, 'I got a rock.' x)


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 13, 2020)

I must resist the desire to buy more candy  just debating whether to wake up at 5 am tomorrow morning to find out  (haven’t gone mad, that’s gmt equivalent to midnight est )


----------



## Dio (Nov 13, 2020)

Bought 306


----------



## Wix (Nov 13, 2020)

​


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

Wix said:


> View attachment 334885​


Omg where let me come inside


----------



## Peach_Jam (Nov 13, 2020)

Hououin Kyouma said:


> Bought 306


WH-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 13, 2020)

Wix said:


> View attachment 334885​


(o(o )o ) count me in; I might be able to trust you


----------



## Honesta (Nov 13, 2020)

Yaaay! Thank you! I have a fairly decent feeling about this one, even if Friday the 13th usually isn't a lucky day. LOL, who knows! Could be the takeover of new candies!


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 13, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> For my brother @Wildtown
> View attachment 334883
> I couldn't resist
> Thanks for the event, staff  Fun way to speed up waiting for the November AC update 2 be dropped


This is so good and yet not at the same time...


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 13, 2020)

Hououin Kyouma said:


> Bought 306



_You really are a mad scientist. _


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

Hououin Kyouma said:


> Bought 306




OMG hahahahaha thats the spirit ! your def getting more than one


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 13, 2020)

I’ve evened it out to a smooth 15; hoping for the best lol


----------



## Dio (Nov 13, 2020)

Peach_Jam said:


> WH-





NefariousKing said:


> _You really are a mad scientist. _


i'll buy 300 more if someone buys my yellow house or white star LOL



Sara? said:


> OMG hahahahaha thats the spirit ! your def getting more than one


I'm going to be realistic and expect 0 as of right now lol


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

Hououin Kyouma said:


> i'll buy 300 more if someone buys my yellow house or white star LOL
> 
> 
> I'm going to be realistic and expect 0 as of right now lol



Now you have me wishing  for you too now lol, with all that i really hope you get at the very least 1


----------



## Valzed (Nov 13, 2020)

Wix said:


> View attachment 334885​


Forget the candy! If you're driving, @Wix, then I'm hopping in!


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 13, 2020)

Hououin Kyouma said:


> Bought 306



Best of luck to you. Are you going to report back how many turned?


----------



## deana (Nov 13, 2020)

I did it. I got 5 more


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

Wix said:


> View attachment 334885​



If it gets me that cute new candy ill risk the drive hahahah. Go Wix   

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020



Sharksheep said:


> Best of luck to you. Are you going to report back how many turned?



I would love to know, basically out of curiosity


----------



## Coach (Nov 13, 2020)

Since last posting here I've gotten quite a few more, my TBT is now in my ABD to discourage me from spending any more


----------



## Dio (Nov 13, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> Best of luck to you. Are you going to report back how many turned?





Sara? said:


> If it gets me that cute new candy ill risk the drive hahahah. Go Wix
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020
> 
> ...


I'll post it in this thread or the woods if they stay open regardless if I don't get one, but I might not post it till I wake up if I just decide to sleep. 307 now thanks to wix though lmao


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 13, 2020)

Are we rely supposed to contact a staff member if we see them ?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> Omg where let me come inside


Nvm I am big brain


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

Mercedes said:


> Are we rely supposed to contact a staff member if we see them ?



nope  dont worry 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020

why is there a van under the TBT tree?


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 13, 2020)

Ok I didnt know if it was a hint at a secret candy or something cuz I think there is a wix candy and Perriot candy :v


----------



## 6iixx (Nov 13, 2020)

omg the candy van is such a beautiful touch


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

Mercedes said:


> Ok I didnt know if it was a hint at a secret candy or something cuz I think there is a wix candy and Perriot candy :v



I already asked    no more games hahaha

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020

I keep clicking the van in case i would get a free candy hahahah


----------



## Antonio (Nov 13, 2020)

I don't know how I feel about that van


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 13, 2020)

2-D said:


> I don't know how I feel about that van


It says free candy! It’s trustworthy


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

Sara? said:


> I already asked    no more games hahaha
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020
> 
> I keep clicking the van in case i would get a free candy hahahah


Keep trying and maybe you’ll get somewhere


----------



## Antonio (Nov 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It says free candy! It’s trustworthy


but the candy isn't technically free


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> Keep trying and maybe you’ll get somewhere



For real or u just want to be liking everywhere for the next 10 mins like a dum dum ?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 13, 2020)

2-D said:


> but the candy isn't technically free


Technically you’re just giving up you time but that’s not too bad a cost


----------



## Antonio (Nov 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Technically you’re just giving up you time but that’s not too bad a cost


I thought the selling price was lower?


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

Sara? said:


> For real or u just want to be liking everywhere for the next 10 mins like a dum dum ?


Lol yeah do it


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> Keep trying and maybe you’ll get somewhere


Jee i feel the hunt egg hunt thrill once again   . That was fun


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 13, 2020)

I’ve got my eyes on you.

also, why hasn’t anybody noticed that it’s the RV from New Leaf!!?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 13, 2020)

It’s free candy! Hopefully it isn’t anything bad


----------



## 6iixx (Nov 13, 2020)

Plainbluetees said:


> View attachment 334899
> I’ve got my eyes on you.
> 
> also, why hasn’t anybody noticed that it’s the RV from New Leaf!!?



because i never played NL  :'c


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 13, 2020)

Let me in there.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 13, 2020)

6iixx said:


> because i never played NL  :'c


oof.
Maybe the new candy is in there and we can buy it with MEOW coupons?


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

Sara? said:


> Jee i feel the hunt egg hunt thrill once again   . That was fun




I feel so ready fore egg hunt now that i participated in now, i need a new egg hunt hahaha, please let there be one more  for xmas, like a toy hunt


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 13, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> View attachment 334900
> View attachment 334898
> Let me in there.


Wait for me!


----------



## Antonio (Nov 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait for me!View attachment 334901





I'm on my way


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

I think we def need more emojis for the like button, absolutely need one with a laughing face ! hahah. You guys are hilarious btw


----------



## milktae (Nov 13, 2020)

my first thought was the candy van from the basement awhile ago


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

21 candies yes


----------



## seliph (Nov 13, 2020)

uhhh i don't think the whole white van thing is a great joke esp on a forum that welcomes kids


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

seliph said:


> uhhh i don't think the whole white van thing is a great joke esp on a forum that welcomes kids



But its the NL van from camp site


----------



## seliph (Nov 13, 2020)

Sara? said:


> But its the NL van from camp site


look up the white van trope if you don't know what i'm saying


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

seliph said:


> uhhh i don't think the whole white van thing is a great joke esp on a forum that welcomes kids


We are teaching them about stranger danger


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 13, 2020)

seliph said:


> uhhh i don't think the whole white van thing is a great joke esp on a forum that welcomes kids



I think most (if not all) kids are taught about stranger danger and the white van trope by the age of 13 (I'm assuming TBT has the same rules as other sites where you have to be at least 13 to join), so I don't think there's too much harm in using it as a joke.


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 13, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> We are teaching them about stranger danger



Still slightly distasteful. Most people will get the joke, but some will feel uncomfortable towards it. It wouldn't matter as much if this forum was for older teen and adults, but I know for a fact there are a few kids on here as well as parents.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Still slightly distasteful. Most people will get the joke, but some will feel uncomfortable towards it. It wouldn't matter as much if this forum was for older teen and adults, but I know for a fact there are a few kids on here as well as parents.


Guys let’s ban all children


----------



## 6iixx (Nov 13, 2020)

as @NefariousKing stated, there is an age limit in regards to members.  at 13, i was joking about much worse things than a white van marked with free candy.

considering it's an in game design from NL (that was pointed out to me because i'm a newb), relates to the candy event, and even has the colours of the spray paint in the same format as the collectible itself, i _personally_ don't see an issue with it.


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Still slightly distasteful. Most people will get the joke, but some will feel uncomfortable towards it. It wouldn't matter as much if this forum was for older teen and adults, but I know for a fact there are a few kids on here as well as parents.





NefariousKing said:


> I think most (if not all) kids are taught about stranger danger and the white van trope by the age of 13 (I'm assuming TBT has the same rules as other sites where you have to be at least 13 to join), so I don't think there's too much harm in using it as a joke.




I get both opinions! and without trying to start a fire I also think that sometimes we all are oversensitive and i am not saying that it is an unimportant matter or it should be humored, not at all!  But its still a halloween event  and a white van or black van or a van as a matter of fact is like a kind off universal symbol of danger, as mothers worn their children to never get close to one. It is a symbol used in many horror movies and tv shows. 

I do wish who ever feels bad or has mixed feeling about this, does not take the reference to the heart and knowns it is not meant to hurt anyone


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 13, 2020)

I think it is just a joke, a well-known one at this point since the van and candy have been mocked and taught since the 90s. Made me snicker personally. We know it's based on this yellow candy possible scam from Jack the Halloween czar- well Friday the 13th czar. So there's not much danger for anything but your tbt here.


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 13, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Still slightly distasteful. Most people will get the joke, but some will feel uncomfortable towards it. It wouldn't matter as much if this forum was for older teen and adults, but I know for a fact there are a few kids on here as well as parents.



True, some could find it uncomfortable. To those that do find it distasteful, hope you are all doing ok. We only have about 8 hours left of this event, then the van will drive back into the woods.


----------



## seliph (Nov 13, 2020)

6iixx said:


> as @NefariousKing stated, there is an age limit in regards to members.  at 13, i was joking about much worse things than a white van marked with free candy.
> 
> considering it's an in game design from NL (that was pointed out to me because i'm a newb), relates to the candy event, and even has the colours of the spray paint in the same format as the collectible itself, i _personally_ don't see an issue with it.


there's a difference between crude jokes made by 13 year olds amongst each other and adults presenting crude jokes to 13 year olds, this is the latter and isn't very appropriate

like sorry guys but i don't think "just like a real life predator! tee hee!" is a good joke for an adult-run forum that's 13+


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

Rip all the people that will miss out on bells if they remove it F in chat


----------



## 6iixx (Nov 13, 2020)

seliph said:


> there's a difference between crude jokes made by 13 year olds amongst each other and adults presenting crude jokes to 13 year olds, this is the latter and isn't very appropriate
> 
> like sorry guys but i don't think "just like a real life predator! tee hee!" is a good joke for an adult-run forum that's 13+



no one's blatantly going, 'just like a real life predator, tee hee' and if that was the injunction, i highly doubt it would have been implemented in the first place.

the 'crude joke' was laid out before this site was even born, unfortunately.  you can't walk down the street and look at a white van, a _normal_ white van, without having this clouding your mind and judgement because of movies, commercials, etc. etc.  it's a satire object.

just my personal opinion.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 13, 2020)

my hot take: I love me some good ol' dark humor


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> my hot take: I love me some good ol' dark humor


Now this is what I’m talking about!!!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> guys plz I'll reduce my price on my cobweb egg please buy it I need money


Would you accept useless yellow candies as payment after the event


----------



## seliph (Nov 13, 2020)

6iixx said:


> no one's blatantly going, 'just like a real life predator, tee hee' and if that was the injunction, i highly doubt it would have been implemented in the first place.
> 
> the 'crude joke' was laid out before this site was even born, unfortunately.  you can't walk down the street and look at a white van, a _normal_ white van, without having this clouding your mind and judgement because of movies, commercials, etc. etc.  it's a satire object.
> 
> just my personal opinion.


but that's the basis of the joke so i mean...

and sure but this is an online forum where you can actively choose to not present these things whereas irl white vans are a vehicle commonly used for business and are rather unavoidable. again even if u have these thoughts irl there's a difference here because here, adults are willingly choosing to put this forth.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020



Milky star said:


> guys plz I'll reduce my price on my cobweb egg please buy it I need money


i'll pay you to stop advertising on an event thread


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> Would you accept useless yellow candies as payment after the event





Sara? said:


> hahahaha


Not funny didn't laugh n o


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

seliph said:


> but that's the basis of the joke so i mean...
> 
> and sure but this is an online forum where you can actively choose to not present these things whereas irl white vans are a vehicle commonly used for business and are rather unavoidable. again even if u have these thoughts irl there's a difference here because here, adults are willingly choosing to put this forth.
> 
> ...


I really don’t think anyone is going to see it and be harmed. People are aware that it’s a joke and kids aren’t stupid. Plus the forum is 13+


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 13, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> Rip all the people that will miss out on bells if they remove it F in chat


I swear i've clicked everywhere on the damn van teach me your secrets


----------



## Antonio (Nov 13, 2020)

I don't care whether or not it's in bad taste, what I do care about is the fact that the joke isn't related to Friday the 13th.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Wait hold up are people getting offended by the basement joke of our free candy van seriously?


----------



## 6iixx (Nov 13, 2020)

seliph said:


> but that's the basis of the joke so i mean...
> 
> and sure but this is an online forum where you can actively choose to not present these things whereas irl white vans are a vehicle commonly used for business and are rather unavoidable. again even if u have these thoughts irl there's a difference here because here, adults are willingly choosing to put this forth.



gonna sizzle this now, because i'm not looking to go back and forth.  my opinions are mine, you don't have to share them; i'm perfectly okay with that.

humor is in the eye of the beholder.  'nough said.


----------



## seliph (Nov 13, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> I really don’t think anyone is going to see it and be harmed. People are aware that it’s a joke and kids aren’t stupid. Plus the forum is 13+


i don't think anyone's going to be harmed either, i'm just saying i think it's incredibly distasteful. like ppl have been preyed upon on this site so....


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Tbh  the candy van is a basement joke everyone knows it's a joke all the mods know it's a joke no harm no foul enjoy the event pleeease thank you


----------



## Antonio (Nov 13, 2020)

To make it less distasteful, I recommend we put the Golden Girls in it like they are driving the van.


----------



## seliph (Nov 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Tbh  the candy van is a basement joke everyone knows it's a joke all the mods know it's a joke no harm no foul enjoy the event pleeease thank you


not everyone goes in the basement, plus you guys didn't really invent the joke _plus_ if u ask me it's a bad one


----------



## 6iixx (Nov 13, 2020)

i mean, i've also just been giving out free candy so it's like the van is calling to me.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

It's just a joke no harm done 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020



seliph said:


> not everyone goes in the basement, plus you guys didn't really invent the joke _plus_ if u ask me it's a bad one


Well maybe we didn't event and not everyone goes to the basement but most everyone knows it's a joke. It's Friday the 13th free candy in a fake van it's fine


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 13, 2020)

Just wanted to say, I think the van joke is funny and that it's just there as a joke and shouldn't be taken the wrong way.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Lavamaize said:


> Just wanted to say, I think the van joke is quite funny and that it's just there as a joke and should not be taken the wrong way.


Exactly how I feel


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wait hold up are people getting offended by the basement joke of our free candy van seriously?



Unfortunately, this is not a unique joke and it has been around for a while. So maybe some people are allowed to feel like this joke is distasteful and the least we can do is listen to them as they listen to us.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Cadbberry said:


> Unfortunately, this is not a unique joke and it has been around for a while. So maybe some people are allowed to feel like this joke is distasteful and the least we can do is listen to them as they listen to us.


I'm not saying people aren't allowed to not like the joke and I am listening to you guys but this shouldn't be an argument. Everyone knows it's a joke so let's leave it at that


----------



## Antonio (Nov 13, 2020)

What if we made it into a lemonade stand that says "20tbt Candies". That be funny and not at all distasteful.


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

6iixx said:


> i mean, i've also just been giving out free candy so it's like the van is calling to me.


 
You have !! give me some ! hahah


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

2-D said:


> What if we made it into a lemonade stand that says "20tbt Candies". That be funny and not at all distasteful.


Doesn't hit the same


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 13, 2020)

2-D said:


> What if we made it into a lemonade stand that says "20tbt Candies". That be funny and not at all distasteful.


but then it won't be free anymore


----------



## seliph (Nov 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm not saying people aren't allowed to not like the joke and I am listening to you guys but this shouldn't be an argument. Everyone knows it's a joke so let's leave it at that


the discussion isn't about whether it's a joke or not it's about whether it's appropriate and/or in good taste, slapping sparkles and heart emojis on everything doesn't make it okay


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

Let’s change it into Willy Wonkas factory


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

@6iixx i feel i am getting the candy now, OMG, for real now such an altruistic act  i feel blessed and if i dont win anything docent matter cause you warmed my heart today


----------



## 6iixx (Nov 13, 2020)

Sara? said:


> You have !! give me some ! hahah



 not that you needed more look at all the feckin candy you got!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

seliph said:


> the discussion isn't about whether it's a joke or not it's about whether it's appropriate and/or in good taste, slapping sparkles and heart emojis on everything doesn't make it okay


The mods decided it was appropriate so therefore it is. Take it up to them if you don't find it appropriate and want it changed.


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 13, 2020)

I just want to stop everything here and make an "official" statement about the van before things get too heated and this event loses its focus.

We understand that some of you don't find the banner image funny, and that's perfectly okay. However, we don't agree that it being there is in any way harmful to children, and if we thought for one second that there would be any risk to a child by putting Zipper's RV in the banner it wouldn't be there. Everyone is of course entitled to their opinions, but after a discussion within the staff we are going to keep the banner as it is until 12am EST. We hope that the majority of you understand our intent.


----------



## lieryl (Nov 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm not saying people aren't allowed to not like the joke and I am listening to you guys but this shouldn't be an argument. Everyone knows it's a joke so let's leave it at that


some people still see it as distasteful, not as a joke but whether or not putting the van there was appropriate given the nature of this site, and they are allowed to feel that way. it’s not hard to respect others opinions


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> I just want to stop everything here and make an "official" statement about the van before things get too heated and this event loses its focus.
> 
> We understand that some of you don't find the banner image funny, and that's perfectly okay. However, we don't agree that it being there is in any way harmful to children, and if we thought for one second that there would be any risk to a child by putting Zipper's RV in the banner it wouldn't be there. Everyone is of course entitled to their opinions, but after a discussion within the staff we are going to keep the banner as it is until 12am EST. We hope that the majority of you understand our intent.


Pop off sis!!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Also sparkles and hearts are my icon if you don't like sorry


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

6iixx said:


> not that you needed more look at all the feckin candy you got!




I know but im scared to that % to be honest, but i am having tons of fun too so its a great unlucky Friday the 13th if you ask me !


----------



## Antonio (Nov 13, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> I just want to stop everything here and make an "official" statement about the van before things get too heated and this event loses its focus.
> 
> We understand that some of you don't find the banner image funny, and that's perfectly okay. However, we don't agree that it being there is in any way harmful to children, and if we thought for one second that there would be any risk to a child by putting Zipper's RV in the banner it wouldn't be there. Everyone is of course entitled to their opinions, but after a discussion within the staff we are going to keep the banner as it is until 12am EST. We hope that the majority of you understand our intent.




Eyyyy, the queen of tbt had spoken


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> I just want to stop everything here and make an "official" statement about the van before things get too heated and this event loses its focus.
> 
> We understand that some of you don't find the banner image funny, and that's perfectly okay. However, we don't agree that it being there is in any way harmful to children, and if we thought for one second that there would be any risk to a child by putting Zipper's RV in the banner it wouldn't be there. Everyone is of course entitled to their opinions, but after a discussion within the staff we are going to keep the banner as it is until 12am EST. We hope that the majority of you understand our intent.


Yes queen


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 13, 2020)

Cadbberry said:


> Unfortunately, this is not a unique joke and it has been around for a while. So maybe some people are allowed to feel like this joke is distasteful and the least we can do is listen to them as they listen to us.



Well put! I myself have no problem with it, but there are other folks here with different comfort levels. We shouldn't invalidate their thoughts even if they don't line with our own.

No clue if staff will change it or not, but if there's any other idea that can be put there in place, 2-D's idea is rather funny as well. Especially if it's Wix managing the stand. lmao

Edit: Oh got sniped by Oblivia, nevermind.


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 13, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> True, some could find it uncomfortable. To those that do find it distasteful, hope you are all doing ok. We only have about 8 hours left of this event, then the van will drive back into the woods.


I think people should stop being so sensitive about everything and learn to take a joke . I personally find it so annoying people get “triggered” and offend over EVERYTHING now a days. Everything is about being politically correct etc.. when I was growing up we where taught to laugh


----------



## seliph (Nov 13, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> I just want to stop everything here and make an "official" statement about the van before things get too heated and this event loses its focus.
> 
> We understand that some of you don't find the banner image funny, and that's perfectly okay. However, we don't agree that it being there is in any way harmful to children, and if we thought for one second that there would be any risk to a child by putting Zipper's RV in the banner it wouldn't be there. Everyone is of course entitled to their opinions, but after a discussion within the staff we are going to keep the banner as it is until 12am EST. We hope that the majority of you understand our intent.


ma'am no one's saying it's literally harmful or that children are at risk by a .png file we're saying it's distasteful

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020



Mercedes said:


> I think people should stop being so sensitive about everything and learn to take a joke . I personally find it so annoying people get “triggered” and offend over EVERYTHING now a days. Everything is about being politically correct etc.. when I was growing up we where taught to laugh


this is so rude, you don't know our experiences with this topic


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 13, 2020)

seliph said:


> ma'am no one's saying it's literally harmful or that children are at risk by a .png file we're saying it's distasteful


You're more than entitled to feel that way, we just respectfully disagree with you.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 13, 2020)

tfw everyone's speaking past each other over an image edit


----------



## Antonio (Nov 13, 2020)

I still think slapping Rose or Blanche from the Golden Girls into the front seat of that van would make it better and less distasteful.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

seliph said:


> ma'am no one's saying it's literally harmful or that children are at risk by a .png file we're saying it's distasteful


People have different tastes in jokes if you don’t like it you can just ignore it. It’s not harmful and some people like the joke.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020



LambdaDelta said:


> tfw everyone's speaking past each other over an image edit


Most drama I’ve seen all day


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 13, 2020)

seliph said:


> ma'am no one's saying it's literally harmful or that children are at risk by a .png file we're saying it's distasteful
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020
> 
> ...


 
Redacted


----------



## 6iixx (Nov 13, 2020)

agree to disagree; it'll be gone by tomorrow and all will be right in the world of TBT again.

simple as that.  the staff have spoken.   

on a side note, i think i should probably buy a few more candies for myself.  been getting so carried away buying them for everyone else


----------



## mogyay (Nov 13, 2020)

Lavamaize said:


> If you don't like the joke and can't laugh it off, then you can just ignore it. Also, you shouldn't really be calling that rude considering you went after another member for the emojis they use in their post.



it's hard to ignore something you associate with childhood trauma especially when it's on the banner... just my two cents


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 13, 2020)

keep on proving we can't go a single event without drama, tbt. good job


----------



## seliph (Nov 13, 2020)

"just ignore the joke that obviously makes you uncomfortable" you guys should be therapists


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

seliph said:


> "just ignore the joke that obviously makes you uncomfortable" you guys should be therapists


Sorry u feel that way but it rlly ain’t anyone else’s problem especially when we r just trying to have some lighthearted fun with candy


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 13, 2020)

For those that are uncomfortable with it, if you are on computer, all I can suggest is to temporary hide the banner using your adblock extension.


----------



## Antonio (Nov 13, 2020)

seliph said:


> "just ignore the joke that obviously makes you uncomfortable" you guys should be therapists


Honey, I have childhood trauma that is similar to the above image (which I rather not get into on this forum)  but I recognize that this is a joke and no harm is coming from it. I understand you may have problems with it but you need to come to terms that people aren't going to bend back everytime you find something uncomfortable so you have to find a way to cope within. That's what my therapist taught me years ago.


----------



## 6iixx (Nov 13, 2020)

it's really simple, actually.  people deal with things differently.  i've experienced personal trauma myself and can still find humor in dark tendencies.  don't damn me for my opinions when i can respect yours.  you don't know the journey i've traveled, just the same as i'm unaware of yours.

it really isn't hard to agree to disagree.  @NefariousKing made a wonderful suggestion to hide the content that you find disturbing if it's really that big of an issue to any individuals.  there are ways to work around it.


----------



## seliph (Nov 13, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> Sorry u feel that way but it rlly ain’t anyone else’s problem especially when we r just trying to have some lighthearted fun with candy


the staff are here to make sure members are comfortable with them + on their site so it literally is anyone else's problem



NefariousKing said:


> For those that are uncomfortable with it, if you are on computer, all I can suggest is to temporary hide the banner using your adblock extension.


ty i thought of that but it's not really the image itself so much as the implications along withit it and, now, how staff are seeing/handling it


----------



## Peach_Jam (Nov 13, 2020)

R.I.P this event


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

2020 cancelled pack up ur going home sis


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 13, 2020)

In the threads where you can have settings as to what you are willing to accept as payment, they’ll have to add another option called Yellow Candies lol


----------



## Venn (Nov 13, 2020)

Bought a few more. I do hope I get one. I think tomorrow, Yellow Candies are either going to be discarded, but some may be giveaway, but at the this point, I'm not sure who would need one with over 7000 already purchased.


----------



## Jacob (Nov 13, 2020)

Mods have made their stance but to back up seliph, the banner makes me uncomfortable as well. Too many people are supporting it


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

If u don’t like it just go on a walk for a while until midnight lol it’ll be gone soon.


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 13, 2020)

I also am uncomfortable with the banner to be honest. I understand it's a joke, but it could be a different joke..


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 13, 2020)

2-D said:


> Honey, I have childhood trauma that is similar to the above image (which I rather not get into on this forum)  but I recognize that this is a joke and no harm is coming from it.


Hey, I just wanted to come here and say that just because you are ok with the joke doesn't mean that everyone else is and/or should be. Also I'm just gonna throw this in here, @seliph made a really good point about how it's not a good idea to assume experiences of others.

Another thing is, the "I'm fine with it so everyone should be" mentality can be extremely rude and ignorant of those who are having it. This could be a good learning experience for some of you

And no I'm not trying to be biased towards one specific side by saying that, I'm just stating what I think and what's the best for both sides of the topic. I do not intend to make anyone angry or upset, I just wanted to give a piece of my mind


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 13, 2020)

__





						a thread to complain about the candyvan
					

idc about what does or doesn't happen, but maybe if enough of you express your distaste for, the staff will reverse their stance on  oh, also. please don't start arguments with one another and get this thread locked as well.  just express your thoughts on as concisely as possible and ignore...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 13, 2020)

Did things really had to escalate like this? I'm all about dark humor so I see nothing wrong with the banner image~ I mean, the Haunted Zipper Tree? Now THAT was true nightmare fuel right there. This? It's Child's Play *cue rimshot ba dum tssssh*


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 13, 2020)

Locking this temporarily so everyone can have a chance to cool down.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 13, 2020)

Hi everyone,

People may have differing views on the appropriateness of jokes. While we don't consider TBT to be a kid's website, we try our best to keep content on the forum generally safe and appropriate for people of all ages, while also keeping a balance from being too strict. 

It may not always be clear what should be displayed on the site due to differing opinions, but one helpful tool can be comparing ourselves to other types of media that are accepted in society. In this case, we can see from the TV Tropes article that was previously mentioned by another user that this joke is widespread across many different shows, movies, and books. This list contains shows that air on network television at 8:00 PM and are marketed to teenagers. It also includes the 2017 Power Rangers movie, which I assume was made for kids. 

Based on this, I don't agree that it should be considered overly inappropriate when it is a widely accepted and harmless joke. While we realize that we can't please everyone, we also don't agree with the notion of reversing, removing, or canceling something after a person points out that it may be offensive to someone. With this being said, the candy van won't be parked under the tree for much longer and I would like to ask everyone to please lighten up and enjoy this event.


----------



## Aniko (Nov 13, 2020)

That's so cool! I hope I will be unlucky enough to get one!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

thanks boss. I just wanna lighten the mood up XD

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020

But Jeremy, as someone who saw the power rangers movie I do remember someone being under house arrest so I do not think it is the best example LOL

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020



Dinosaurz said:


> thanks boss. I just wanna lighten the mood up XD
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020
> 
> But Jeremy, as someone who saw the power rangers movie I do remember someone being under house arrest so I do not think it is the best example LOL


OH GOD AND THE GUY WHO DOES SOEMTJIMG INNAPROPRIATE TO THE BULL HAHAHA

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020

The character mistakes the bull for a female cow and milks it that is all I will say HAHA


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 13, 2020)

Seeing what the F13 candies will look like, I want one so badly   Idk what to think/do! but do feel good about spending my trick or treat money on candy, but maybe kinda want to spend more...


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

kikotoot said:


> Seeing what the F13 candies will look like, I want one so badly   Idk what to think/do! but do feel good about spending my trick or treat money on candy, but maybe kinda want to spend more...



You know what? whispering tone: lets fly of together to where ever Wix is hiding all the candies and lets just take discreetly two and fly of our magic carpet back to the woods,  its the perfect crime, Wix  will not notice a thing, shhhh


----------



## rezberri (Nov 13, 2020)

im not rly one for collectibles (even tho a lot of them r cute and also purple) but i had to buy 13 of these. we love random chances in this house (this house = my brain).


----------



## mogyay (Nov 13, 2020)

maybe that's why the power rangers movie did so badly and future ones had to be cancelled


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 13, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> It also includes the 2017 Power Rangers movie, which I assume was made for kids.


fwiw, that movie was rated pg-13

which is still _technically_ a kids marketed rating, but not what is generally meant by 'kids' in this sense


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

mogyay said:


> maybe that's why the power rangers movie did so badly and  cancelled


Lmaooo i was probably the only person who watched the movie


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 13, 2020)

"You know what? whispering tone: lets fly of together to where ever Wix is hiding all the candies and lets just take discreetly two and fly of our magic carpet back to the woods, its the perfect crime, Wix will not notice a thing, shhhh"
(manual quote ftw)

I think Pierrot was on to us earlier so I'm 100% down to make a quick break for it, let's do it! I'll keep guard while you infiltrate Wix's layer, We can write 'Welcome' on me so I look inconspicuous


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

kikotoot said:


> "You know what? whispering tone: lets fly of together to where ever Wix is hiding all the candies and lets just take discreetly two and fly of our magic carpet back to the woods, its the perfect crime, Wix will not notice a thing, shhhh"
> (manual quote ftw)
> 
> I think Pierrot was on to us earlier so I'm 100% down to make a quick break for it, let's do it! I'll keep guard while you infiltrate Wix's layer, We can write 'Welcome' on me so I look inconspicuous



Love the plan !! i mean, what could go wrong ?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Aw man the candy van is leaving ? ;3;


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 13, 2020)

oh, and to add to the power rangers: I could be wrong, but I think it was also made as a nostalgia film thing for old school rangers fans of sorts


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> oh, and to add to the power rangers: I could be wrong, but I think it was also made as a nostalgia film thing for old school rangers fans of sorts


I AM just going to leave this here https://uproxx.com/movies/power-rangers-review/ LOL


----------



## seliph (Nov 13, 2020)

this is a forum not an action movie but glad to see what you guys consider acceptable. it's rly an especially interesting development considering past staff actions.


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 13, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> oh, and to add to the power rangers: I could be wrong, but I think it was also made as a nostalgia film thing for old school rangers fans of sorts



_It sure failed at that though. _


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 13, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> I AM just going to leave this here https://uproxx.com/movies/power-rangers-review/ LOL


oh yea, I def remember the confusing inconsistent tone and overt seriousness to the point of feeling farcical being pretty big talkings point about the film when it was a new thing


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 13, 2020)

Say hello to the newest member of the Full Yellow Candy Lineup Go for Broke Club RIP TBT Bells, ya'll~


----------



## Livia (Nov 13, 2020)

I only bought one candy. Maybe I’ll get really lucky


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 13, 2020)

I can afford 3 more, should I join the Go for Broke Club...?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 13, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> I can afford 3 more, should I join the Go for Broke Club...?


Go for Broke


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 13, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Go for Broke



That's as much convincing I needed.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Yellow candy gang gang


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 13, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> That's as much convincing I needed.


I have a major sweet tooth IRL so I carry a full candy lineup pretty much 24/7


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 13, 2020)

I have a major sweet tooth but normally I prefer a woodsy lineup. I’ll be returning to that tonight!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Should I buy more candy or is 22 enough ??


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 13, 2020)

1 could be enough

100 could be not enough

maybe not even 1000

gacha is as gacha does


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Should I buy more candy or is 22 enough ??


Try 100+ as some users have already done. True hardcore club members/founders


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 13, 2020)

We are less than 2K away from the big 10K!


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> We are less than 2K away from the big 10K!



About 5 hours left, so we'll make it I think.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Try 100+ as some users have already done. True hardcore club members/founders


I'm too broke to do that and I'm saving to get other collectibles haha


----------



## mogyay (Nov 13, 2020)

you're speaking to the girl who has spent over £200 on pocket camp, this could go very wrong for me


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> We are less than 2K away from the big 10K!


Weird, why did I get New Year's countdown vibes from this??


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Say hello to the newest member of the Full Yellow Candy Lineup Go for Broke Club RIP TBT Bells, ya'll~





NefariousKing said:


> I can afford 3 more, should I join the Go for Broke Club...?





Milky star said:


> Yellow candy gang gang





Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have a major sweet tooth but normally I prefer a woodsy lineup. I’ll be returning to that tonight!





LambdaDelta said:


> 1 could be enough
> 
> 100 could be not enough
> 
> ...





mogyay said:


> you're speaking to the girl who has spent over £200 on pocket camp, this could go very wrong for me


NO RISK NO REWARD

#YELLOWCANDYSQUAD


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 13, 2020)

mogyay said:


> you're speaking to the girl who has spent over £200 on pocket camp, this could go very wrong for me



Very much hope you get at least one.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

I mean I am married to the best gambler out here so I better make Yumeko proud going all in !


----------



## mogyay (Nov 13, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Very much hope you get at least one.


i won't and it should act as a lesson but it won't and instead i'll fill the void by buying more leaf tickets on pocket camp and that's the life of a gambler kids

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020

but ty, u too


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

13 candies

thats 260 bells gone to heaven


----------



## Honesta (Nov 13, 2020)

I already commented but I’m slow to notice things.... the van on the banner is absolutely amazing. I love how you guys change it up!!


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 13, 2020)

For those who missed this earlier, there will be a sellback option for all Yellow Candies purchased during this event!


----------



## Mick (Nov 13, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> For those who missed this earlier, there will be a sellback option for all Yellow Candies purchased during this event!



So what you're saying is, buy more candies? gotcha


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> For those who missed this earlier, there will be a sellback option for all Yellow Candies purchased during this event!


Lower price I presume?

If it is lower what'll it be?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> For those who missed this earlier, there will be a sellback option for all Yellow Candies purchased during this event!


Heck yeah !


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 13, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Lower price I presume?
> 
> If it is lower what'll it be?


We aren't announcing the exact sellback price until the event concludes, but yes, it will be lower than the cost to buy.


----------



## Jhine7 (Nov 13, 2020)

If only the sellback option was full price  I'd go all out 

^But of course that wouldn't really be fair. So I'll happily take my .01% chance!


----------



## mogyay (Nov 13, 2020)

ok i saw oblivia's post and instantly bought 40 more and now i'm regretting it in case it's 1 tbt to sell back


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 13, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> We aren't announcing the exact sellback price until the event concludes, but yes, it will be lower than the cost to buy.



I was waiting for the "sike! sell back for full price! haha you missed your chance in buying more", guess that's confirmed not happening.


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 13, 2020)

mogyay said:


> ok i saw oblivia's post and instantly bought 40 more and now i'm regretting it in case it's 1 tbt to sell back


I can assure everyone that it'll be greater than 1 bell but less than 20 bells!


----------



## mogyay (Nov 13, 2020)

so potentially 19 

or potentially 2


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 13, 2020)

I know the instant that I would go all in for the yellow candy squad someone would be like, "I'M SELLING MY NIGHTMARE EGG!" and I'd be over here like aodnwkznskxnskznsn . So, my max is 10.....which I've "strategically" decided to finish later. (Shh...it makes me feel like I'm winning.)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> I can assure everyone that it'll be greater than 1 bell but less than 20 bells!


Let's play a guessing game it's 5 right


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 13, 2020)

I already made back 220 of the 300 bells I spent, and I assume I only have a chance at one of the new candies at most, so

6 tbt buyback at minimum would be cool


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

i hope its 10 ;-;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 13, 2020)

I evened it out to a smooth 20; here’s hoping! I love the blue on the Ft13 candy.


----------



## CasualWheezer (Nov 13, 2020)

I spent most of my bells on 45 candies, really hope I get lucky here.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> i hope its 10 ;-;


Hahaha no


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Hahaha no


25-50% sounds fair


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> 25-50% sounds fair


No


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> No


Yes.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Yes.


Mayhaps


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 13, 2020)

Post quality rules still apply here, guys.   

Just about 4 hours to go!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> Post quality rules still apply here, guys.
> 
> Just about 4 hours to go!


being 3 hours behind you all is scary sometimes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Wait the candies change at midnight ??


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wait the candies change at midnight ??


Good ol' spooky hour


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Good ol' spooky hour


I guess I should buy more


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 13, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Say hello to the newest member of the Full Yellow Candy Lineup Go for Broke Club RIP TBT Bells, ya'll~


And some of those bells were my bells hee hee~


----------



## Minou (Nov 13, 2020)

a bit late in my comment
but i am yet again pleasantly surprised with these events happening, especially one so soon after Halloween,
it totally made my day ^^ never thought i would have something to look forward to on friday the 13th.
thank you staff for all your efforts! and best of luck to all, crossing my fingers for the 5 candies i bought 
_worst case im happy with it as a lineup_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

rip tbt bells 

i have endless gratitude for toxapex and i owe them my soul


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

I bought 10 more :>


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 13, 2020)

This event is really making me regret abandoning my account here for the last 6 years D:


----------



## Amilee (Nov 13, 2020)

new line up whos dis?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Anj2k6 said:


> This event is really making me regret abandoning my account here for the last 6 years D:


B r uh what

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020



Amilee said:


> new line up whos dis?


N o bring back the starrrs


----------



## Mick (Nov 13, 2020)

Amilee said:


> new line up whos dis?



Love it! It's so original


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Yelloooowweeedmjdjd canddyysy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 13, 2020)

Mick said:


> Love it! It's so original


IKR? I love the use of pineapple candies over lemon candies. I wouldn’t have ever thought about it!


----------



## kayleee (Nov 13, 2020)

Wow I bought 25 candies and I was thinking I that was a lot and y’all out here buying 100s  guess I’ll buy more


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Amilee said:


> new line up whos dis?


YELLOW CANDY GANG


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> B r uh what


Oh uh yeah I was around here back when NL first came out, but then faded away and didn't come back until new horizons.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Anj2k6 said:


> Oh uh yeah I was around here back when NL first came out, but then faded away and didn't come back until new horizons.


STAY FOREVER


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

Anyone knows if the luck or % of luck to getting a candy is in overall or within  the amount you have against the overall. What i mean is, does one who only bought 1 candy have the same chances of getting the collective as someone who bought 300 candies ?  Ofcourse the one with mire candy has more likelihood one getting it but the chances are the same?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Sara? said:


> Anyone knows if the luck or % of luck to getting a candy is in overall or within  the amount you have against the overall. What i mean is, does one who only bought 1 candy have the same chances of getting the collective as someone who bought 300 candies ?  Ofcourse the one with mire candy has more likelihood one getting it but the chances are the same?


It's 0.0000⁰0000⁰0000⁰000001 %


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Sara? said:


> Anyone knows if the luck or % of luck to getting a candy is in overall or within  the amount you have against the overall. What i mean is, does one who only bought 1 candy have the same chances of getting the collective as someone who bought 300 candies ?  Ofcourse the one with mire candy has more likelihood one getting it but the chances are the same?


Sadly I don't know

I imagine it's 1-5%


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> STAY FOREVER


I PLAN ON IT NOW. I SEE ALL THESE CUTE COLLECTIBLES BUT I'M HELLA BROKE ;A;


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

Anj2k6 said:


> I PLAN ON IT NOW. I SEE ALL THESE CUTE COLLECTIBLES BUT I'M HELLA BROKE ;A;



welcome to the broke club friend gahahaha


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 13, 2020)

Sara? said:


> Anyone knows if the luck or % of luck to getting a candy is in overall or within  the amount you have against the overall. What i mean is, does one who only bought 1 candy have the same chances of getting the collective as someone who bought 300 candies ?  Ofcourse the one with mire candy has more likelihood one getting it but the chances are the same?


It's Genshin Impact rates probably only we don't have pity.


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wait the candies change at midnight ??


The candies will be pulled from the shop at midnight, though there will be some data pulling and RNG shenanigans that I'll have to do manually before the change can happen. I'd say everyone can safely start refreshing their inventories around 12:15am EST, or possibly a bit later depending on how quickly I can scramble!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

if only they could turn into other candies and not just 

HAHA RUSSIAN ROULETTE PICK YOUR POISON


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 13, 2020)

I have 153 candies, I think I bought too many, spent every tbt I had


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

*me seeing the ultra rich people with insane candies*


----------



## Amilee (Nov 13, 2020)

Mick said:


> Love it! It's so original


i hope no one copies my very original idea


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Buy me candy


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 13, 2020)

Sara? said:


> Anyone knows if the luck or % of luck to getting a candy is in overall or within  the amount you have against the overall. What i mean is, does one who only bought 1 candy have the same chances of getting the collective as someone who bought 300 candies ?  Ofcourse the one with mire candy has more likelihood one getting it but the chances are the same?


All candies have the same chance of morphing, if that's what you mean!


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 13, 2020)

All I ask is that luck will be on my side because I just spent 80 tbt on candy and I am saving for the dec bday stone but i ask for the luck of the world


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 13, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> *me seeing the ultra rich people with insane candies*


some of them are probably now gonna be ultra poor lmao


----------



## Mick (Nov 13, 2020)

Amilee said:


> i hope no one copies my very original idea



I'll just copy it, then edit it slightly and claim that it was my idea all along

Hi all, look at my new lineup


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> some of them are probably now gonna be ultra poor lmao


i wasn't rich to begin with


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

Lets hope for the love we all have to the dark and creepy woods that We will be lucky today


----------



## xTech (Nov 13, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> some of them are probably now gonna be ultra poor lmao


*wipes tears with handfuls of yellow candy wrappers*


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

xTech said:


> *wipes tears with handfuls of yellow candy wrappers*



hahaha just had to say hilarious man


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 13, 2020)

Amilee said:


> i hope no one copies my very original idea


My candies are all lemon flavored!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

xTech said:


> *wipes tears with handfuls of yellow candy wrappers*


*everybody in the yellow candy gang in a nutshell*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Yellow gang gang


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Me when I post on some threads and have 20 tbt bells:


----------



## xara (Nov 13, 2020)

never thought i’d have 101 yellow candies but Here We Are


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

Well im going to sleep yall, best wishes and luck to yall, ill see results tomorrow in the morning, its real late where i am from haha


----------



## 6iixx (Nov 13, 2020)

aweh, @Dunquixote bought me a candy!  now i have 4  :B
probably my last post tonight, so i can't wait to see who gets what tomorrow.  good luck to everyone; today's been a day.


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 13, 2020)

May all of us have luck


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 13, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> *me seeing the ultra rich people with insane candies*


Mood tbh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

legally everybody must put Fs in the chat for people buying 100+ and get nada


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 13, 2020)

Good luck to all and to all a good night. Lol I think that was a good sentence


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 13, 2020)

I just hope to get 1 Friday the 13th candy is all, and I spent all I had to get just 1. So... I guess I'm only eating yellow candy from now on


----------



## Antonio (Nov 13, 2020)

How long do we have to wait till after midnight


----------



## Flyffel (Nov 13, 2020)

Strange Doll wants his own candy!!!

Strange Doll shall summon an F13 right in the centre of the top row!!


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 13, 2020)

2-D said:


> How long do we have to wait till after midnight


Oblivia said to start checking around 12:15 est!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

2-D said:


> How long do we have to wait till after midnight


12:15 am


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

imagine if no candies turn into the special one and we all got stickbugged but the sell back rate is 25


----------



## Antonio (Nov 13, 2020)

I guess I'll be staying up till midnight.


----------



## Mick (Nov 13, 2020)

I should go to sleep at some point but how would I do that when there is this much candy to worry about


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

TBT:

wrestled over plushie restocks

had a mental breakdown over eggs

and gambles their money on candirs


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Mick said:


> I should go to sleep at some point but how would I do that when there is this much candy to worry about


Buy one more candy plz :^


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 13, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> some of them are probably now gonna be ultra poor lmao


And with one single event, the TBT economy has finally been equalized.


----------



## Mick (Nov 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Buy one more candy plz :^



I actually have 70 and could buy more but I'm not willing to go all the way down to broke for this event


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

AAAAAAAAAAAA the suspense is killing me


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 13, 2020)

3 hours left till we all start screaming. 
In either excitement or heartbreak. lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> 3 hours left till we all start screaming.
> In either excitement or heartbreak. lol


both is good


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Nov 13, 2020)

I looked up what events happen December 3, 1969, because that's the date on the yellow candies, and all I could find was John Lennon was offered the role of Jesus 

Wait, does that mean--


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Kuriboh said:


> I looked up what events happen December 3, 1969, because that's the date on the yellow candies, and all I could find was John Lennon was given the role of Jesus
> 
> Wait does that mean--


the reckoning begins


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Mick said:


> I actually have 70 and could buy more but I'm not willing to go all the way down to broke for this event


Fix the line all or nothing :


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 13, 2020)

Just a touch over 1K to go my friends


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

ALL IN PEOPLE 

ALL IN


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

The year is 2021. Yellow candies have completely replaced TBT as forum currency.
Dentist fees are at an all time high. The economy is in shambles and Jack has ruled over all of us.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> The year is 2021. Yellow candies have completely replaced TBT as forum currency.
> Dentist fees are at an all time high. The economy is in shambles and Jack has ruled over all of us.


i can live with that


----------



## Mick (Nov 13, 2020)

Kuriboh said:


> I looked up what events happen December 3, 1969, because that's the date on the yellow candies, and all I could find was John Lennon was offered the role of Jesus
> 
> Wait, does that mean--



That has to do with how computers track time. They count how much time has passed since a certain point, and they have to start counting somewhere. For a lot of systems, midnight December 31, 1969 (or January 1st, 1970) is "time zero", and they'll keep count from there.

So probably, the only thing this means is that they either messed up the creation date and the database has it as "0" which is that time, or they did this intentionally to make sure they could keep these yellow candies separate from the ordinary ones. 

I wouldn't go looking for a deeper meaning.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

*GO ALL IN LIKE YUMEKO GO GO GO *


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> The year is 2021. Yellow candies have completely replaced TBT as forum currency.
> Dentist fees are at an all time high. The economy is in shambles and Jack has ruled over all of us.


"97 YELLOW CANDIES FOR MY COBWEB EGG"


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 13, 2020)

Mick said:


> That has to do with how computers track time. They count how much time has passed since a certain point, and they have to start counting somewhere. For a lot of systems, midnight December 31, 1969 (or January 1st, 1970) is "time zero", and they'll keep count from there.
> 
> So probably, the only thing this means is that they either messed up the creation date and the database has it as "0" which is that time, or they did this intentionally to make sure they could keep these yellow candies separate from the ordinary ones.
> 
> I wouldn't go looking for a deeper meaning.



Seems like a lot of the older collectibles are from 1969, the only one's that seem to have the right date are the newest collectibles starting from the Summer Shell. They probably haven't input the data needed for the older ones since moving to 3.0.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

69 funny number and the mods r children that’s why


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Mick said:


> That has to do with how computers track time. They count how much time has passed since a certain point, and they have to start counting somewhere. For a lot of systems, midnight December 31, 1969 (or January 1st, 1970) is "time zero", and they'll keep count from there.
> 
> So probably, the only thing this means is that they either messed up the creation date and the database has it as "0" which is that time, or they did this intentionally to make sure they could keep these yellow candies separate from the ordinary ones.
> 
> I wouldn't go looking for a deeper meaning.





Dinosaurz said:


> 69 funny number and the mods r children that’s why


enjoy


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> enjoy


Nonono my theory is correct


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> Nonono my theory is correct


mods said this was a family friendly forum


----------



## Mick (Nov 13, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Seems like a lot of the older collectibles are from 1969, the only one's that seem to have the right date are the newest collectibles starting from the Summer Shell. They probably haven't input the data needed for the older ones since moving to 3.0.



That would make perfect sense! They're set to January 1st, 1970 for me, but that might be because the site does some sort of time zone conversion as well. 



Dinosaurz said:


> 69 funny number and the mods r children that’s why



Nice.

I bow to your superior reasoning skills, I hereby formally drop my theory in favour of yours  <3


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> mods said this was a family friendly forum


But it's not for kids hmm


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> But it's not for kids hmm


13 year olds


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 13, 2020)

the december 31st, 1969 thing was just a thing from transferring the collectibles from 2.0>3.0 that I guess the staff couldn't fix and decided wasn't worth the hassle to figure out how to


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> 13 year olds


What are those ??


----------



## Clock (Nov 13, 2020)

Thinking of buying 5 more or something, should I go for it?


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 13, 2020)

I’m sticking with ten candy’s I hope will get one at the end of this good luck to all of us


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 13, 2020)

I haven’t bought any candies at all...


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 13, 2020)

125 candies is the magic number. I'm going to have a monoply on these candies. Prepare to pay me premium! /s


----------



## pochy (Nov 13, 2020)

woow some of you bought over 50?? holy crud  i'd say thats like at least guaranteed one candy but idk the probability of this. i've already come to terms with my three sweet children staying yellow and i will love them regardless


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 13, 2020)

I'm stopped at 17 candies. I really should have stopped at 13 or 5. I expect none of them to change but that's ok.


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 13, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Thinking of buying 5 more or something, should I go for it?



As someone once told me: "go for broke "


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

go for broke and eat the other folk 

wait that's not how the saying goes is it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

I'm just pleasing the wife and buying more candy !


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 13, 2020)

everyone go broke buying candies, so I can then be filthy rich with my 1.2k tbt and can clear out my entire collectibles wishlist


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> everyone go broke buying candies, so I can then be filthy rich with my 1.2k tbt and can clear out my entire collectibles wishlist


mods said friday the 13th collectible would be tradeable nice try


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 13, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> As someone once told me: "go for broke "





Ametsa Izarra said:


> go for broke and eat the other folk
> 
> wait that's not how the saying goes is it





Sharksheep said:


> I'm stopped at 17 candies. I really should have stopped at 13 or 5. I expect none of them to change but that's ok.


Go for Broke  make it rain yellow candy~


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

I bought 5 more !


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 13, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> mods said friday the 13th collectible would be tradeable nice try


yea, but I'd still have the monopoly in pure tbt, in that case

unless like jingle opens his wallet to us


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 13, 2020)

I have a big question I wonder if I should buy more candy or not I have already bought ten of them and I am thinking of buying two more but I’m not entirely sure I should do that or not


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 13, 2020)

If this comment gets 10,000 Likes I'll blow the rest of my TBT on candies. /s

Jokes aside, good luck everyone


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I bought 5 more !


That's the Broke spirit!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Go for Broke  make it rain yellow candy~


#GoingForBrokeHomies


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

Does anyone plz know how you are supposed to get bells by clicking on the van? Thank you 

I'm just worried it might be taken down soon.


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 13, 2020)

I’m broke #GoingForBrokeHomies


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Does anyone plz know how you are supposed to get bells by clicking on the van? Thank you
> 
> I'm just worried it might be taken down soon.



I know it's only 20 TBT, but I could use all the TBT I can get my hands on


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 13, 2020)

Yeah I could use it too


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

Rowbowkid800 said:


> Yeah I could use it too



Oh, so you can't figure out the van thing either?


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 13, 2020)

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> I know it's only 20 TBT, but I could use all the TBT I can get my hands on



Click the van in this post.



Wix said:


> View attachment 334885​


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Rowbowkid800 said:


> I’m broke #GoingForBrokeHomies


Welcome to the "less then 20 tbt" club

population: us


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 13, 2020)

I did but it did nothing


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 13, 2020)

Rowbowkid800 said:


> I’m broke #GoingForBrokeHomies


Welcome to da club  enjoy your Broke stay!~


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

Rowbowkid800 said:


> I did but it did nothing



Did you try going to the actual post?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Rowbowkid800 said:


> I did but it did nothing


go to the post itself then click


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

I GOT MONEY THANKS @Wix


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

You need to click on the "Wix said"


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

wix is a good boy

@Wix

All hail Wix


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 13, 2020)

Rowbowkid800 said:


> Yeah I could use it too


Here's a better link.




__





						Will Luck Be on Your Side This Friday the 13th?
					

Well, I bought 5, I wonder if I should by another 5? 10 sounds like a good round number for this.



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Coach (Nov 13, 2020)

I wish everyone good luck! I think I'm at a generous number where I might just get a couple of the new candy.


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 13, 2020)

IT WORKED YAYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

Thnx @Wix. Thank you @NefariousKing 

I have the bells. Sorry for the somewhat spam mods in regards to my candy van confusion.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

Everyone stop tagging wix you are going to summon him plz


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

Despite the extra bells, I think I'm actually not going to use that 20 for it's intended purpose lul.


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 13, 2020)

I’m broke.......






again

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020

14 yellow candy’s and I’m broke


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

30 is a good even number anyway.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> Everyone stop tagging wix you are going to summon him plz


That's the goal 

We must thank our noodle limbed king


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 13, 2020)

@Wix please let us summon you all great and powerful free candy van man


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 13, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> TBT:
> 
> wrestled over plushie restocks
> 
> ...


Truth. 

Why is this so true.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Rowbowkid800 said:


> @Wix please let us summon you all great and powerful free candy van man


@Wix

I CALL UPON THOU SPAGHETTI LIMBED KING


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 13, 2020)

Wow that is so true


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

You guys think the candies will actually be top of the tier list. The new ones? Because I know that's a pretty exclusive tier. The "VIP" or rather "VIC (Very Important Collectible)" tier if you will


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 13, 2020)

@Wix come to us all powerful noodle


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

I wouldn't mind selling one for 40k TBT perhaps. I know that's what some people are willing to do for stuff like the glow wands I think


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 13, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> I'm stopped at 17 candies. I really should have stopped at 13 or 5. I expect none of them to change but that's ok.


Lolol...13 or 5 lol... I'm stuck at, "do I stay at 5? Go to a full line up at 10? Oh! But then there's 13, for the 13th...but what do I do with those extra 3..."


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

So, I think I just need to hold off on impulse selling. I always seem to miss out on these kinds of deals


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 13, 2020)

I really really really really really really really really really really really really really really badly want the rainbow candy I would not even sell it


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 13, 2020)

@Wix 
You never responded to my marriage proposal. I need answers.

This is referencing a post I made on the Halloween event announcement thread. Just for context. lol


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

I think people are only willing to spend an exuberant amount of TBT on tier 1 items though


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 13, 2020)

Foreverfox said:


> Lolol...13 or 5 lol... I'm stuck at, "do I stay at 5? Go to a full line up at 10? Oh! But then there's 13, for the 13th...but what do I do with those extra 3..."



Probably sell them back to the shop or give them away to other members new to the collectible game.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Nov 13, 2020)

I hear if you say wix five times in front of a mirror, he'll appear


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 13, 2020)

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> I think people are only willing to spend an exuberant amount of TBT on tier 1 items though



It really depends on what the person likes and are willing to go high for. I'd certainly sell an arm and a leg for a Wix Candy if I had that insane amount of tbt.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

I don't know about y'all but all my candies I bought at exactly midnight my time on the 13th!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020



NefariousKing said:


> It really depends on what the person likes and are willing to go high for. I'd certainly sell an arm and a leg for a Wix Candy if I had that insane amount of tbt.



Have you seen people willing to"overvalue" lower tier collectibles? Now I'm curious.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Kuriboh said:


> I hear if you say wix five times in front of a mirror, he'll appear


brb trying this


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

Kuriboh said:


> I hear if you say wix five times in front of a mirror, he'll appear



Is that true? @Wix


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 13, 2020)

Kuriboh said:


> I hear if you say wix five times in front of a mirror, he'll appear



Kind of like Beetlejuice, eh.  That’s interesting because Beetlejuice is something you should not say three times.  Good thing I didn’t say— whoops, almost said it a third time.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

i turned off the lights and it didnt work do I need a candle or something


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 13, 2020)

Maybe if we get to 10,000 sold, we all get one! YOU get an eerie candy, and YOU get an eerie candy! EVERYONE gets an eerie candy!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2020)

Foreverfox said:


> Maybe if we get to 10,000 sold, we all get one! YOU get an eerie candy, and YOU get an eerie candy! EVERYONE gets an eerie candy!



It might not be called eerie candy. Just because the new potion had eerie doesn't mean the candy will, though I admit that's a catchier name than "Friday the 13th candy"


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

eerie potion is only called eerie potion because of the eerie star


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 13, 2020)

Oh, an hour and a half left. Time sure does fly.


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 13, 2020)

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> It might not be called eerie candy. Just because the new potion had eerie doesn't mean the candy will, though I admit that's a catchier name than "Friday the 13th candy"


No, but calling it a "Friday the 13th candy" was a bit of a mouthful for the Oprah vibe I was going for lolol. So I figured eerie was at least on theme.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 13, 2020)

Come on, we can do this! 8000 candies sold in one day!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

530 candies to go


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 13, 2020)

Almost mid November and we're all still living on Halloween with all this talk of candy~  this is like a pre New Year's countdown lol


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 13, 2020)

Well I have zero tbt right now so I really want to trade my cake and red and white flowers


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 13, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Almost mid November and we're all still living on Halloween with all this talk of candy~  this is like a pre New Year's countdown lol



Jack hi_jack_ing Christmas is next. 

Ok yeah, this one was just awful pfft--


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 13, 2020)

Yes jack will


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 13, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Jack hi_jack_ing Christmas is next.
> 
> Ok yeah, this one was just awful pfft--


A new candy cane collectible would be pretty nice~


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 13, 2020)

A pumpkin candy cane


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 13, 2020)

Nice editing lol


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 13, 2020)

Rowbowkid800 said:


> Nice editing lol


I slopped it together in 90 seconds for a cheap joke, I hope you were being sarcastic lol


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 13, 2020)

Jack is coming back








But this time on the ceiling 
This was not intended

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020



Plainbluetees said:


> I slopped it together in 90 seconds for a cheap joke, I hope you were being sarcastic lol



Yes that was sarcastic


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 13, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Here's a better link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bless


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 13, 2020)

corlee1289 said:


> Bless


you

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020

I’ve been on this thread fro like a hour :|


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 13, 2020)

So candy canes have been done before for Christmas but a spooky Christmas does sound INCREDIBLY fun. Or I just live for Halloween and want it year round


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 13, 2020)

Y'all wanna take a guess on how many candies I'm gonna get out of 130 Yellow Candies? Wrong answers only.


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 13, 2020)

I guess 2


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Y'all wanna take a guess on how many candies I'm gonna get out of 130 Yellow Candies? Wrong answers only.


0


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 13, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Y'all wanna take a guess on how many candies I'm gonna get out of 130 Yellow Candies? Wrong answers only.



0 ; )


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 13, 2020)

What happens if I get it right


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 13, 2020)

Rowbowkid800 said:


> What happens if I get it right



You can feel accomplished


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

8pm

i have to turn in an important assignment before the day ends but here I am


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 13, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> 8pm
> 
> i have to turn in an important assignment before the day ends but here I am



Eh, collectibles are more important than an education.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Eh, collectibles are more important than an education.


its not like I'd be able to do it anyway hahahahah


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 13, 2020)

I love how the number of yellow candies in existence on this site tripled during a 22 hour time period.


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 13, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Eh, collectibles are more important than an education.



I mean, we all know school never teaches you how to get a well paying job anyway.


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 13, 2020)

Plainbluetees said:


> I love how the number of yellow candies in existence on this site tripled during a 22 hour time period.



I bought 130 candies and I have enough to buy 250 more.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 13, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Y'all wanna take a guess on how many candies I'm gonna get out of 130 Yellow Candies? Wrong answers only.


The full 130 will turn and everyone else gets zippo


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 13, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Y'all wanna take a guess on how many candies I'm gonna get out of 130 Yellow Candies? Wrong answers only.


130. All of them


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

Cadbberry said:


> 130. All of them


They said wrong answers only


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 13, 2020)

Cadbberry said:


> 130. All of them



Oh geez if that actually happens I'd be having a grand ol' giveaway going up l0l.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 13, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> I bought 130 candies and I have enough to buy 250 more.


Wow. I got 6 and told myself “Nomore”


----------



## Mick (Nov 13, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Y'all wanna take a guess on how many candies I'm gonna get out of 130 Yellow Candies? Wrong answers only.



I got this, all we need is a little math! Watch:

If I take the amount of candies that I'm expecting in return for my 70 yellows, then multiply that by two, then we end up with... Zero. 

Final answer.


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 13, 2020)

The yellow candy will be basically worth nothing on the TBT market with how many there are in circulation now xD


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

EVERYONE WE NEED GOOD LUCK 

CHOOSE YOUR SAVIOR, PIERROT OR WIX AND PLEDGE ALLEGIANCE TO THEM 

change your avatar to them and praise for good luck


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 13, 2020)

Anj2k6 said:


> The yellow candy will be basically worth nothing on the TBT market with how many there are in circulation now xD



Crash the market to inflate it with something else. This is the TBT way.


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 13, 2020)

With all the yellow candies being bought, I have a feeling the rare new candy won’t be all that rare LOL


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Can we start a wix cult


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 13, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> With all the yellow candies being bought, I have a feeling the rare new candy won’t be all that rare LOL



Turns out despite hundreds being purchased there's only one and I get it


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 13, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> With all the yellow candies being bought, I have a feeling the rare new candy won’t be all that rare LOL


Surprise suddenly there's only one user with the rare candy but they hide it so they don't get witch hunted


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 13, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Can we start a wix cult



*Yes.*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

worship wix 

they gave you a free candy

they're the answer to the rare candy


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 13, 2020)

An hour left. Really do wonder how the rates are going to be. Maybe 10 out of 8k yellow candies sold?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> worship wix
> 
> they gave you a free candy
> 
> they're the answer to the rare candy


Wix needs to put pronouns in profile please


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 13, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> worship wix
> 
> they gave you a free candy
> 
> they're the answer to the rare candy



Your profile pic made me think you were Wix.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> Wix needs to put pronouns in profile please


I assume it's a he but I'm not sure so I say they sometimes


BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Your profile pic made me think you were Wix.


What if I am


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 13, 2020)

By the way, I haven’t bought any candies yet... Should I?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> By the way, I haven’t bought any candies yet... Should I?


no 

you go all in or you don't play


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 13, 2020)

@Oblivia @Vrisnem  has said that if people message others to buy their collectibles randomly and the person doesn't have a selling thread that it's reportable on discord before. Can you confirm this before the lucky yellow candies transform?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> @Oblivia @Vrisnem  has said that if people message others to buy their collectibles randomly and the person doesn't have a selling thread that it's reportable on discord before. Can you confirm this before the lucky yellow candies transform?


That’s a rule??? Wait lemme spam the report button.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> @Oblivia @Vrisnem  has said that if people message others to buy their collectibles randomly and the person doesn't have a selling thread that it's reportable on discord before. Can you confirm this before the lucky yellow candies transform?


Wdym, like harrassment or rude behavior?

What's the severity of it?


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 13, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> @Oblivia @Vrisnem  has said that if people message others to buy their collectibles randomly and the person doesn't have a selling thread that it's reportable on discord before. Can you confirm this before the lucky yellow candies transform?


I kinda need to know the answer to this. If this is true, I 100% didn't know and I've 100% messaged a LOT of people asking about their nightmare eggs. You never know who might be feeling generous or like putting a smile on someone's face! But I definitely wouldn't have if this is true!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

why am I freaking out over png images again


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 13, 2020)

Foreverfox said:


> I kinda need to know the answer to this. If this is true, I 100% didn't know and I've 100% messaged a LOT of people asking about their nightmare eggs. You never know who might be feeling generous or like putting a smile on someone's face! But I definitely wouldn't have if this is true!


you when the infractions start rolling in


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> you when the infractions start rolling in


i feel like that's everyone who didn't get a FT13 candy


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 13, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> you when the infractions start rolling in


^^ truth. I think I've literally messaged 32 people. All of which, I have to say have been extremely polite - including you :3 lol


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 13, 2020)

No matter who gets what, do play nice everyone haha, spam with politeness!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

the struggle for TBT is real


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> the struggle for TBT is real


Wait your wix now ??


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Wait your wix now ??


Hoping Wixxie will give me some good luck


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Hoping Wixxie will give me some good luck


It's just dark candy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> It's just dark candy


i dont know what you mean by that but I'll assume its an insult so I'll change my avatar


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 13, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> @Oblivia @Vrisnem  has said that if people message others to buy their collectibles randomly and the person doesn't have a selling thread that it's reportable on discord before. Can you confirm this before the lucky yellow candies transform?


There may have been a misunderstanding and I'm not sure what you're referring to exactly, but it's fine to PM someone with offers to buy their collectibles. Where it can become a problem is if someone continues to harass a user after they say that they don't want to sell (either in general or to a specific person/offer).


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> i dont know what you mean by that but I'll assume its an insult so I'll change my avatar


What no?? Why??


----------



## Holla (Nov 13, 2020)

May the candy gods be ever in my favour.


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 13, 2020)

Holla said:


> May the candy gods be ever in my favour.



Don’t you mean flavor?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What no?? Why??


no talk me am angy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Dark candy yay 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020



Ametsa Izarra said:


> no talk me am angy


*Juli pleeease  *


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 13, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> There may have been a misunderstanding and I'm not sure what you're referring to exactly, but it's fine to PM someone with offers to buy their collectibles. Where it can become a problem is if someone continues to harass a user after they say that they don't want to sell (either in general or to a specific person/offer).


Thank you so much, Jeremy, for the clarification!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Dark candy yay
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020
> 
> ...


no

avatar switch 2 coming up


----------



## Holla (Nov 13, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Don’t you mean flavor?



Actually I mean Flavour (lol Canadian here), but yes good point.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Holla said:


> Actually I mean Flavour (lol Canadian here), but yes good point.


I just noticed your candy lineup

Here's your FT13 candy and a crown


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> no
> 
> avatar switch 2 coming up


Smh alright then


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 13, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> There may have been a misunderstanding and I'm not sure what you're referring to exactly, but it's fine to PM someone with offers to buy their collectibles. Where it can become a problem is if someone continues to harass a user after they say that they don't want to sell (either in general or to a specific person/offer).



Ok good to know for future reference. I had DMs in the past asking to buy my collectibles when I never made a selling or threading thread or post. So it wasn't someone making an offer in private and was unsolicited offers. Good to know that it is harassment if someone continues to message me after I have said no.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

a friendly reminder we have about 15 minutes left


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> a friendly reminder we have about 15 minutes left


I'mma be asleep by then


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 13, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> a friendly reminder we have about 15 minutes left


Oh so we’re doing est thank god I would have fallen asleep


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 13, 2020)

here's a luck offering for everyone that desires one


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

the suspense is internally murdering me

if any of my candies turn please ping me and write 7 messages on my profile

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020



LambdaDelta said:


> here's a luck offering for everyone that desires one


all hail Wix


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 13, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> the suspense is internally murdering me
> 
> if any of my candies turn please ping me and write 7 messages on my profile


will do


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Call me later if mine change


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 13, 2020)

Gave in and bought two.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 13, 2020)

The suspense has me murdered!!
10 MINUTES REMAINING!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

I bought another candy :3


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 13, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> here's a luck offering for everyone that desires one


I love this more than I should.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

good luck guys


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 13, 2020)

We’re so close...but I don’t think we’ll hit it. (-(λ )- )


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

objective: get 5 tbt before time runs out


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 13, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> here's a luck offering for everyone that desires one



I don't know what it is, but this brings me joy.


----------



## Lynnatchii (Nov 13, 2020)

Ahhh i bought 13


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 13, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> I love this more than I should.


I hope you love the second thing I have planned just as much

(actually, this one is way better)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> View attachment 335027
> good luck guys


Amazing ! I love this gif !


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Amazing ! I love this gif !


thank lambdadelta


----------



## Chloebug44 (Nov 13, 2020)

Please please please


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 13, 2020)

It’s the final countdown.
Noodle meep moop, noodle meep meep moop...


----------



## Coach (Nov 13, 2020)

So close! Hoping loads of us can get one (or more!)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Coach said:


> So close! Hoping loads of us can get one (or more!)


I love this hope !!


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 13, 2020)

boy are the yellow candy garbage collection people going to have a field day after this or what!!?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

WE'RE ALL IN THIS TOGETHER HOMIES

REACH FOR THE STARS OR IN THIS CASE CANDIES!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> WE'RE ALL IN THIS TOGETHER HOMIES
> 
> REACH FOR THE STARS OR IN THIS CASE CANDIES!


*MAY YUMEKO BLESS YOU ALL *


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 13, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> WE'RE ALL IN THIS TOGETHER HOMIES
> 
> REACH FOR THE STARS OR IN THIS CASE CANDIES!


 We’re all in this together! 
Great now I have High School Musical stuck in my head.

REACH FOR THE STARS!!


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 13, 2020)

Turns out we got everything worked out ahead of time, so start refreshing your inventories at about 5 past!

For some staggering stats, over 143,000 TBT bells were spent on Yellow Candies for this event.


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 13, 2020)

Quickly everyone! Only a few minutes remain -- panic buy yellow candies!


----------



## Chloebug44 (Nov 13, 2020)

I’m nervous eeeee I literally love everything about the collectible


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 13, 2020)

The craze for candy is strange


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 13, 2020)

Am I imagining things or did the candyvan just move a bit?  Please tell me someone saw that, too


----------



## Chloebug44 (Nov 13, 2020)

I need one more ... just one... probably like gonna turn into twenty more..


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 13, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Quickly everyone! Only a few minutes remain -- panic buy yellow candies!



I panic bought another candy because of this. Let it be my lucky piece.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

I BOUGHT ONE MORE YELLOW CANDY 


QUICKLY MUST SWITCH TO MY GOOD LUCK WEEB AVATARS


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 13, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> For some staggering stats, over 143,000 TBT bells were spent on Yellow Candies for this event.


Oh, wow. the most common candy just sent to the super most common collectible given away for free


----------



## Chloebug44 (Nov 14, 2020)

It’s 12 ahhhh


----------



## deana (Nov 14, 2020)

Good luck everyone


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 14, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Am I imagining things or did the candyvan just move a bit?  Please tell me someone saw that, too


OMG IT DID! IT MOVED BEHIND THE TREE-
It’s in reverse ahh


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 14, 2020)

Nothing dang... who wants to buy my yellow candies for 20 tbt? lmao


Refund is 4 tbt. _Ouch_


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 14, 2020)

The candy van reversed and drove away ;-;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 14, 2020)

OH MY GOD OH MY GOD 

INTERNAL VRISNEMING


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 14, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Nothing dang... who wants to buy my yellow candies for 20 tbt? lmao


It hasn't been run yet; we're ironing out one last kink but things will be ready in about one minute!


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 14, 2020)

The suspense...


----------



## Chloebug44 (Nov 14, 2020)

Anyone wanna buy some candyyyyyy


----------



## Coach (Nov 14, 2020)

I grabbed one on the hour, perhaps that will be my key to success!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 14, 2020)

Plainbluetees said:


> The candy van reversed and drove away ;-;


I'm not crazy then phew


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 14, 2020)

This fills me with sadness (;(- ); )


----------



## Chloebug44 (Nov 14, 2020)

I’m scared I worked hard for all my tbt


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 14, 2020)

Oops, I was working on a homework piece and missed out on getting a few last ones haha


----------



## Miss Misty (Nov 14, 2020)

Plainbluetees said:


> OMG IT DID! IT MOVED BEHIND THE TREE-
> It’s in reverse ahh


Wow shoulda gotten a screenshot because it's gone now. The rare minute long header image.


----------



## BalloonFight (Nov 14, 2020)

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Lynnatchii (Nov 14, 2020)

Nothing... happened? Ahhh i didn't get didn't i


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 14, 2020)

ah 2 minutes let’s gooo


----------



## Chloebug44 (Nov 14, 2020)

The worth is 13,000 tbt that’s insane


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 14, 2020)

Get ready to refresh in 3... 2... 1...

*GO!*​


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 14, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> It hasn't been run yet; we're ironing out one last kink but things will be ready in about one minute!



AHHH I just sold back some of the candies though. _I doubt any were lucky, but ugh, what if they were... I played myself. _


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 14, 2020)

CatladyNiesha said:


> Nothing... happened? Ahhh i didn't get didn't i


They said to check at 5 minutes past


----------



## Coach (Nov 14, 2020)

Sellback option is visible in advanced! 4tbt each, better than nothing


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 14, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> Get ready to refresh in 3... 2... 1...
> 
> *GO!*​



Are they visible yet?


----------



## xara (Nov 14, 2020)

HHHHNG GOOD LUCK YA’LL!!


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 14, 2020)

I..... got a rock


----------



## Chloebug44 (Nov 14, 2020)

Seeing some people with 2 rare candies is painful ;-; I got none


----------



## Seastar (Nov 14, 2020)

And....
Yeah, I got nothing.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 14, 2020)

I got 6!


----------



## Lynnatchii (Nov 14, 2020)

I...got... nothing TnT


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 14, 2020)

I got none but that’s fine. I only bought a few candies (less than 10) so it’s all good.


----------



## Lynnatchii (Nov 14, 2020)

Cadbberry said:


> I got 6!


Luckyyy


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 14, 2020)

Cadbberry said:


> I got 6!



WHAT.


----------



## Holla (Nov 14, 2020)

Omg yes I got one! Full candy lineup is mine!


----------



## Asarena (Nov 14, 2020)

None of mine changed...


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 14, 2020)

I got two!!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 14, 2020)

I didn't get anything did I...


----------



## Crash (Nov 14, 2020)

Holla said:


> Omg yes I got one! Full candy lineup is mine!


your full candy lineup is so gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 14, 2020)

3 minutes later; “Plainbluetees has uploaded a new thread in TBT Marketplace: Surplus yellow candy 4 sale”


----------



## Mick (Nov 14, 2020)

Holla said:


> Omg yes I got one! Full candy lineup is mine!



Looking great! 

2 out of 70 here


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 14, 2020)

0 of 17. Just as I expected


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 14, 2020)

Holla said:


> Omg yes I got one! Full candy lineup is mine!



I’m so happy for you!


----------



## xara (Nov 14, 2020)

XNDNBDWKMXJXN SUCCESS!!!!!


----------



## oak (Nov 14, 2020)

I managed to get 3 and I am super happy


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 14, 2020)

8/157


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 14, 2020)

Omg, I didn’t even buy any and I got one!  One of the three yellow candies I was gifted turned into a FT13th candy!  Thanks @Dunquixote !  It’s a Friday The 13th miracle!


----------



## You got mail! (Nov 14, 2020)

What flavor is this candy? omg I’m dead xp


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 14, 2020)

So, how many 13th Candies are there? @Oblivia


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 14, 2020)

t'was a good try


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 14, 2020)

no special candies for me, oh well

and buyback means I effectively bought one, so at least spending-wise I didn't do too bad (though I'll probably keep one, making it actually a neg 24 tbt on my end)


anyways though @Oblivia , might I suggest a temporary change to the yellow candies as well for the time being?




to celebrate failure


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 14, 2020)

0 out of 6 lol


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 14, 2020)

I got one I-


----------



## Miss Misty (Nov 14, 2020)

None. Well, wasn't expecting much anyway.


----------



## Lynnatchii (Nov 14, 2020)

I only but 13 but didn't get anyyyy


----------



## Holla (Nov 14, 2020)

Crash said:


> your full candy lineup is so gorgeous, congrats!



Thanks! I’m really really happy with it.  Up until now I was using 2 yellow candies in different spots to make it look like I had a full lineup but now it’s the real deal.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 14, 2020)

I got two!


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 14, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> t'was a good try



How many did you buy?


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 14, 2020)

I got one! Woo


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 14, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> So, how many 13th Candies are there? @Oblivia


332 Yellow Candies decided to show their final forms, across more than 100 different users.


----------



## Chloebug44 (Nov 14, 2020)

Anyone willing to sell me a candy?  I want a single one


----------



## xara (Nov 14, 2020)

I GOT 7 OF THEM????))??????????


----------



## IonicKarma (Nov 14, 2020)

oo I got 6 out of 69, not bad at all!


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 14, 2020)

_Man seeing the rates now. What if one of those 4 I sold before they turned were a F13 candy. _

Someone draw the biggest L on my forehead right now. :'^]


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 14, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> How many did you buy?


45 ;-;


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 14, 2020)

I GOT 2!!! 2 out of 8 that I bought, not bad!


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 14, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> 332 Yellow Candies decided to show their final forms, across more than 100 different users.



Oooh. Who has the most?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 14, 2020)

Cadbberry said:


> I got 6!


how many did you buy?

but lol, grats


----------



## Dio (Nov 14, 2020)

worth it lmao


----------



## Thunder (Nov 14, 2020)

BungoTheElf said:


> 8/157



friggin whales


----------



## deana (Nov 14, 2020)

0/11 for me


----------



## Lynnatchii (Nov 14, 2020)

xara said:


> I GOT 7 OF THEM????))??????????
> 
> View attachment 335033


WHAT?!


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 14, 2020)

None here but that’s okay. I had a lot of fun . Thanks staff. back to saving


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 14, 2020)

1 out of 45
i mean?? not bad i guess????


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 14, 2020)

xara said:


> I GOT 7 OF THEM????))??????????
> 
> View attachment 335033



Nani


----------



## Coach (Nov 14, 2020)

9/110 ish, very happy with that!  

Double checked and it was 115. I got in total. very satisfied!


----------



## Shinigamii (Nov 14, 2020)

6 out of 175 :3


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 14, 2020)

skarmoury said:


> 1 out of 45
> i mean?? not bad i guess????


0/45 here


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 14, 2020)

Holla said:


> Omg yes I got one! Full candy lineup is mine!


Congrats!! By the power of the Moon, you were blessed with one! Now you truly are the Queen of Candy~


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 14, 2020)

I can’t believe it. I ended up purchasing 35. I got 3! I’m a happy murder deer

Edit: it was 36 since I was gifted one but still. Also 2 of them were back-to-back!


----------



## CasualWheezer (Nov 14, 2020)

2 out of 45 with me, I'd say I got lucky.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 14, 2020)

somebody give me Fs in the chat


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 14, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> I love this more than I should.


It's pretty awesome.


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 14, 2020)

Maaaan, I really should have just whaled with my 6500 TBT. /s


----------



## Lynnatchii (Nov 14, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> somebody give me Fs in the chat


F


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 14, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> None here but that’s okay. I had a lot of fun . Thanks staff. back to saving



I heard that someone got a 13th candy from a yellow candy you gifted to them?


----------



## Lynnatchii (Nov 14, 2020)

Y'all are super lucky


----------



## Chloebug44 (Nov 14, 2020)

I am very disappointed but congrats to those who got one or some


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sweet! Got 7/101!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 14, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> _Man seeing the rates now. What if one of those 4 I sold before they turned were a F13 candy. _
> 
> Someone draw the biggest L on my forehead right now. :'^]


Haste makes waste, I'm afraid


----------



## Zane (Nov 14, 2020)

0 out of 20 baybee. I never grow hybrids in flower week either though so that’s about what I expected


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 14, 2020)

disappointment can I have a loser trophy


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 14, 2020)

I wonder how much these will go for tomorrow. Stonks


----------



## lieryl (Nov 14, 2020)

Cheremtasy said:


> I got one I-


ITS CHILLING IN YOURE LINEUP TOO LOLOL ILY YOU DESERVE 178 SPECIAL CANDIES


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 14, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I heard that someone got a 13th candy from a yellow candy you gifted to them?


Yup!  I am extremely happy for them. They really needed a pick me up ^.^.


----------



## Lynnatchii (Nov 14, 2020)

I'm disappointed, and my day is ruined.
 (jk)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Nefarious (Nov 14, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Haste makes waste, I'm afraid



True, gonna really beat myself up about it for a few minutes, but no use crying over spilled milk in the long run. 

Congrats on your lucky wins though!


----------



## Holla (Nov 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I can’t believe it. I ended up purchasing 35. I got 3! I’m a happy murder deer



Wow congrats! I bought 30 and got 1. More than happy with that though as one is all I really needed.


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 14, 2020)

I wonder how many I would have got if I *actually* decided to whale and blow all my TBT, lol.


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 14, 2020)

Unusual thing to note: It seems you can sellback your OLD yellow candies too. Wonder if anyone would take advantage of that... It’s only 4 bells though, so eh.


----------



## Irescien (Nov 14, 2020)

I got 20 and im surprised to see I got one !?!?! Super excited to have gotten at least one


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 14, 2020)

Hououin Kyouma said:


> worth it lmao


Ayyy nice!


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 14, 2020)

I blew all mine and honestly, dont regret it lol


----------



## glow (Nov 14, 2020)

oh woah they're so pretty

will the mods share the formula/drop rate, i was tinfoiling very hard about it


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 14, 2020)

lieryl said:


> ITS CHILLING IN YOURE LINEUP TOO LOLOL ILY YOU DESERVE 178 SPECIAL CANDIES


SJFDKK NO ILY??? COngrats on the two candies btw


----------



## Rowlet28 (Nov 14, 2020)

I got 5 out fo 70. Pretty happy I got one at least let alone 5 of them. I can make a lineup with them.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 14, 2020)

aaaand I owe somebody 580 bells that went to nothing.


----------



## Holla (Nov 14, 2020)

Cadbberry said:


> I blew all mine and honestly, dont regret it lol



It did make for a pretty purple lineup that’s for sure!


----------



## lieryl (Nov 14, 2020)

Cheremtasy said:


> SJFDKK NO ILY??? COngrats on the two candies btw


one of them has your name on it bb <33


----------



## Verecund (Nov 14, 2020)

I guess I got really lucky after looking through the thread; I only bought six and one of them changed! Really wasn't expecting that so I'm definitely happy!


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 14, 2020)

Congrats to everyone who managed to score a Friday the 13th Candy! Your lineups are looking pretty spiffy.

For those of you with a surplus of yellow candies that you can't bear to look at any longer, we've enabled the sellback feature that can be accessed via your inventory. You can sell one at a time, or by clicking the checkbox which will allow for a mass sellback:






Again, thanks to everyone who participated in and gave kind words about the event! Let us know if you'd like to see more events like this in the future.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Nov 14, 2020)

OMG I got one!


----------



## Lynnatchii (Nov 14, 2020)

At least i can sell back


----------



## John Wick (Nov 14, 2020)

YAY!

Two out of thirty of mine morphed into the wicked awesome candy! ^_^


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 14, 2020)

im indebted to toxapex ;-;


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 14, 2020)

Just out of curiosity, how many Friday 13th Candies exist @Oblivia ?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 14, 2020)

tbt rn be like


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 14, 2020)

I wonder how much TBT people would sell the new candies for.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 14, 2020)

MasterM64 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many Friday 13th Candies exist @Oblivia ?


332, iirc


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 14, 2020)

glow said:


> oh woah they're so pretty
> 
> will the mods share the formula/drop rate, i was tinfoiling very hard about it


All candies had a ~5% chance of becoming the new candy.


----------



## oak (Nov 14, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> Congrats to everyone who managed to score a Friday the 13th Candy! Your lineups are looking pretty spiffy.
> 
> For those of you with a surplus of yellow candies that you can't bear to look at any longer, we've enabled the sellback feature that can be accessed via your inventory. You can sell one at a time, or by clicking the checkbox which will allow for a mass sellback:
> 
> ...


There's mass sell back?! Oh no I sold them all back one by one. All 60ish of them lmao. Now I feel silly


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles (Nov 14, 2020)

Wow okay I bought two wanting to hold onto my tbt for art and one changed I'm ding dang shocked


----------



## kayleee (Nov 14, 2020)

I bought 50 and I got ONE wicked candy lol.... RIP me


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 14, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> 332, iirc



Thank you!  Definitely will keep this in mind thinking price.


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 14, 2020)

Wow!! I literally bought only 6 and 2 turned, that's crazy!


----------



## Asarena (Nov 14, 2020)

Mass sell back... I should have read this before I sold them all one by one.

On the bright side I was able to trade someone the Pierrot Candy I won from the Halloween Event for a Friday the 13th Candy, so now I have the pretty candy~


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 14, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> Congrats to everyone who managed to score a Friday the 13th Candy! Your lineups are looking pretty spiffy.
> 
> For those of you with a surplus of yellow candies that you can't bear to look at any longer, we've enabled the sellback feature that can be accessed via your inventory. You can sell one at a time, or by clicking the checkbox which will allow for a mass sellback:
> 
> ...



I would love another event like this. Just not anytime soon since I am pretty close to being broke.  Thanks so much for this little event and bringing the woods back. I seriously had so much fun.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 14, 2020)

And of course, one away from a full row with XD


----------



## Aniko (Nov 14, 2020)

So how many candies morphed into a Friday the 13th?


----------



## xara (Nov 14, 2020)

CatladyNiesha said:


> WHAT?!





Khaelis said:


> Nani



might’ve manifested a lil too hard


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 14, 2020)

Aniko said:


> So how many candies morphed into a Friday the 13th?


332


----------



## Lynnatchii (Nov 14, 2020)

Oh god i sell back all of them I should've spare onee

	Post automatically merged: Nov 14, 2020



xara said:


> might’ve manifested a lil too hard
> 
> View attachment 335041View attachment 335042


Oh wow you sure are lucky


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 14, 2020)

No luck here but I only bought 3 candies, so I wasn't really expecting anything. This was still a fun little event, though. I wouldn't mind seeing this type of thing every now and then. Thank you, staff!


----------



## lieryl (Nov 14, 2020)

i finally ripped off the bandaid, 1/26 better than i expected lmao


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 14, 2020)

My luck is terrible haha


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 14, 2020)

OH MY GOSH I GOT ONE!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 14, 2020)

My bad, it was 3 for me not four

I can't tell if that's lucky or not


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 14, 2020)

0/14. Oh well. Congrats to those who managed to get some.


----------



## Aniko (Nov 14, 2020)

CatladyNiesha said:


> Oh god i sell back all of them I should've spare onee



Want one of mine?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Nov 14, 2020)

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> My bad, it was 3 for me not four
> 
> I can't tell if that's lucky or not


I would say very lucky like your pfp


----------



## Lynnatchii (Nov 14, 2020)

Aniko said:


> Want one of mine?


Suree thank you


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 14, 2020)

I had 10 in total (nine I bought from the shop and one gifted to me by a friend) and 2 of them transformed right before my eyes  it was magical.

This was a cute event~  it sure brought lots of excitement and activity to our little community of TBT. I wouldn't mind seeing another event like this again in the future. Thank you, staff! But most of all thank you all powerful noodle @Wix 

@Pierrot you do exist, right?


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 14, 2020)

Kuriboh said:


> I would say very lucky like your pfp


Doggo saved me, that's for sure!


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Nov 14, 2020)

The spring shamrock I equipped really paid off 

and of course the voodoo dolls


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 14, 2020)

All requested event stats have been edited into the main post, as well as a link to the post explaining how to use the sellback feature.


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 14, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> somebody give me Fs in the chat


ahdjjsdj F


----------



## kayleee (Nov 14, 2020)

kayleee said:


> I bought 50 and I got ONE wicked candy lol.... RIP me


I mean *Friday the 13th candy where tf did I get wicked candy from lol


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 14, 2020)

kikotoot said:


> Wow!! I literally bought only 6 and 2 turned, that's crazy!


oh my lord this LUCK u gotta share it with me


----------



## samsquared (Nov 14, 2020)

awww i have had 0 luck lately


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 14, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> somebody give me Fs in the chat








here you go


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 14, 2020)

<internal sobbing>


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 14, 2020)

I’d give you an F but it would break post quality rules sigh


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 14, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> All requested event stats have been edited into the main post, as well as a link to the post explaining how to use the sellback feature.


Thank you so much, Oblivia! It was fun to look at the stats.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 14, 2020)

;-;

no Fs for me


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 14, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> All requested event stats have been edited into the main post, as well as a link to the post explaining how to use the sellback feature.


thanks for this highly useful info (I mean this seriously, I actually really wanted some of this data for something)


----------



## oak (Nov 14, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> <internal sobbing>


I sent u a gift


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 14, 2020)

oak said:


> I sent u a gift


no


----------



## Coach (Nov 14, 2020)

I really appreciate having such good stats this time around! And thank you for not listening to our doom and gloom speculation and making chances really slim (I really thought it might be 1%!), the actual chance was so much more friendly!


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 14, 2020)

i got 2/38 :O


----------



## oak (Nov 14, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> no


Hold on kids where did it go. HOLD ON


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 14, 2020)

1/13 of mine turned, 13 is a lucky number indeed! It was my sixth candy bought.

_I kind of don't want to sell back the others, I like lemon candy too much lol_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 14, 2020)

oak said:


> Hold on kids where did it go. HOLD ON


i got it and i refuse to take it D:<


----------



## oak (Nov 14, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> i got it and i refuse to take it D:<


Dang you scared me, I thought I sent it to the wrong person. Wait Don't send it back. DARN KIDS THESE DAYS


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 14, 2020)

Thanks for the event staff! I might have really flubbed it up for myself at the end there by selling back too soon, but I had fun nonetheless. Favorite part of events so far has been being part of the community. _Really, the only time I'm ever this talkative. lmao_
I'm very happy for the people that did get a F13 candy. Congrats everyone!
A purple loving friend of mine was one of them and I'm absolutely ecstatic for her! (Looks soooo good in her lineup. )

Love to see more events like this in the future for sure, but definitely not too soon, I bet many will be recovering their tbt losses.


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 14, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> I had 10 in total (nine I bought from the shop and one gifted to me by a friend) and 2 of them transformed right before my eyes  it was magical.
> 
> This was a cute event~ ☺ it sure brought lots of excitement and activity to our little community of TBT. I wouldn't mind seeing another event like this again in the future. Thank you, staff! But most of all thank you all powerful noodle @Wix
> 
> @Pierrot you do exist, right?


Please no don't bring him here again I'm pretty sure my account is cursed from the last time ;A;


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 14, 2020)

Anj2k6 said:


> Please no don't bring him here again I'm pretty sure my account is cursed from the last time ;A;


We will need four other users to chant the name Wix in order to summon and properly thank our dark noodle overlord


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 14, 2020)

Wix!


----------



## Holla (Nov 14, 2020)

Just doing some math now that we have the full results.

Looks like it was about only 4.6% of the total candies bought that actually changed into the Friday the 13th candy. Which is something like 1 in 21.6 wow.


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 14, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> We will need four other users to chant the name Wix in order to summon and properly thank our dark noodle overlord



@Wix _Come to us._


----------



## Azrael (Nov 14, 2020)

0/20 here. Looks like luck wasn’t on my side this time!
Thanks for this little mini event! It was a nice surprise! And thanks for the generous buyback as well!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 14, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> We will need four other users to chant the name Wix in order to summon and properly thank our dark noodle overlord


@Wix ARISE

	Post automatically merged: Nov 14, 2020



LittleMissPanda said:


> We will need four other users to chant the name Wix in order to summon and properly thank our dark noodle overlord


@Wix ARISE

	Post automatically merged: Nov 14, 2020



LittleMissPanda said:


> We will need four other users to chant the name Wix in order to summon and properly thank our dark noodle overlord


@Wix ARISE


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 14, 2020)

I feel like grabbing a bag of darkside skittles tomorrow because of this...maybe...


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 14, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> We will need four other users to chant the name Wix in order to summon and properly thank our dark noodle overlord


Oh no worries I was talking about @Pierrot @Wix is cool. They gave me free candy after all o3o


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 14, 2020)

Anj2k6 said:


> Oh no worries I was talking about @Pierrot @Wix is cool. They gave me free candy after all o3o


Who is this @Pierrot of which you speak?  The lesser of two demon dolls, I suppose~


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 14, 2020)

Holla said:


> Just doing some math now that we have the full results.
> 
> Looks like it was about only 4.6% of the total candies bought that actually changed into the Friday the 13th candy. Which is something like 1 in 21.6 wow.


 Oh goodness if that's the case then these things are hella valuable. I'm almost scared to see what people are selling them for


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 14, 2020)

Oooh congrats to all the lucky ones! Looking spiffy


----------



## Stil (Nov 14, 2020)

yay.. i got 2


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 14, 2020)

Omg I did have luck today I got two rainbow candy’s I am soooo freaking happy


----------



## kiwikenobi (Nov 14, 2020)

I got one! 

I wonder if buying exactly 13 candies gave me a little extra luck...

Anyway, this was fun! I like these little mini events.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 14, 2020)

I just noticed The Woods are gone. 

RIP. That was fun. ^_^


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 14, 2020)

0/10 turned but thats ok! Thanks for the fun event!


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 14, 2020)

I love my lineup


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 14, 2020)

Just wanted to say tysm to the amazing staff team for such a fun event  I am so happy to have actually been lucky and got one of the gorgeous candy’s. Whoever designed it, it is fabulous 

Congratulations to everyone that was lucky and got a candy. So sorry if you didn’t but hopefully everyone had fun.


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 14, 2020)

I got 4 after buying 40!  so happy


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 14, 2020)

surprise gift bee movie script yellow candy is actually the real prize

shout out to ionickarma


----------



## Wickel (Nov 14, 2020)

Sadly none of my ten guys turned, but this was a fun event! And a good way to get rid of the large amount of bells that players have acquired


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 14, 2020)

I’m slightly confused because I had 14 candy’s but now I only have 13


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 14, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> surprise gift bee movie script yellow candy is actually the real prize
> 
> shout out to ionickarma


When the F13 candy takes its molt TOO seriously


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 14, 2020)

oh dang luck was actually on my side??  I got 3 of those bad boi's!


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 14, 2020)

Now I need to buy a orange candy, blue candy and whatever else ones not in my bio.. I want to have a complete collection abd ugh I’m sad pink candy isn’t tradeable


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Nov 14, 2020)

0/10 but wasn't expecting much. Cute little event :>


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Nov 14, 2020)

0/6! I wasn't expecting to get one, but it's kind of a bummer that I didn't because I think it looks really cool. Cool event!


----------



## toxapex (Nov 14, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> aaaand I owe somebody 580 bells that went to nothing.



LOL don't worry about it, I wasn't using the tbt anyway. Sorry you didn't get any lucky candies though!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 14, 2020)

I went to sleep with a headache before I could see the change but woke up a few minutes ago (at 2:30 A.M.) because I was dying to see if I got one.  The fact that I did and only bought 15 Yellow Candies makes me so happy, what a beautiful collectible <3


----------



## John Wick (Nov 14, 2020)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I went to sleep with a headache before I could see the change but woke up a few minutes ago (at 2:30 A.M.) because I was dying to see if I got one.  The fact that I did and only bought 15 Yellow Candies makes me so happy, what a beautiful collectible <3


Purple just rocks. ^_^


----------



## Sara? (Nov 14, 2020)

Aaawe, all my candy are still candy , thought to come by and let you know, invested was not successful heheh

	Post automatically merged: Nov 14, 2020

Anyone who got multiples, would like to sell me one


----------



## Romaki (Nov 14, 2020)

Looks like I got one, that's cool!... now what?


----------



## Sara? (Nov 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Looks like I got one, that's cool!... now what?



now you enjoy it


----------



## Romaki (Nov 14, 2020)

It does look pretty sweet, and Friday the 13th has always been a lucky day for me. So it's a nice token.


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 14, 2020)

2 out of 40... I’ll take it! as long as I got at least one I was happy


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 14, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Looks like I got one, that's cool!... now what?


You smile and do a happy dance


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 14, 2020)

0/5 candies turned here. But it was all about the fun, right? At least I got a yellow candy, didn't have one of those yet.

Congratulations to everyone that did get 1 or more, and thanks to the staff for coming up with this


----------



## Lancelot (Nov 14, 2020)

I got 10


----------



## Sara? (Nov 14, 2020)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I got 10



Can i buy one if you are not planing a big thing with you spare ones, i didnt get one and that made me so sad after buying so many hahaha


----------



## Biyaya (Nov 14, 2020)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I got 10


I, too, would love to have one. Are you planning to sell any?

If not, ten makes a perfectly uniform lineup.


----------



## Antonio (Nov 14, 2020)

I bought 50 and got 0, is this supposed to happen?


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 14, 2020)

Another great event! I bought 20 and the first one I bought changed... 
Now it looks like I've a spooky potion candy or something.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 14, 2020)

I got 6 ayyy!!!!


----------



## itsmxuse (Nov 14, 2020)

I only bought 5 since I knew my luck is terrible and I was correct  none changed, however thankfully I really like the colour yellow


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 14, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> I got 6 ayyy!!!!


Congratulations  we need to see it to believe it 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 14, 2020



itsmxuse said:


> I only bought 5 since I knew my luck is terrible and I was correct  none changed, however thankfully I really like the colour yellow


Have to say your lineup is gorgeous


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 14, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> Congratulations  we need to see it to believe it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 14, 2020
> 
> ...


Selling my yellow candies took so long lol


----------



## Minou (Nov 14, 2020)

I got 0/6 but had a lot of fun ^^ 
Thank you staff for organizing this!


----------



## Rio_ (Nov 14, 2020)

I... I only bought one... WHAT IN TARNATION-


----------



## Sara? (Nov 14, 2020)

Makoto said:


> I... I only bought one... WHAT IN TARNATION-



Love your line up ! and what a thrill for you man!! hahah i am sad i didn't get one but man i am happy for you, it must have been super exhilarating when you found out . Congrats 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 14, 2020



Dinosaurz said:


> Selling my yellow candies took so long lol



would you be willing to sell your 6th candy for 500 tbt ?


----------



## Holla (Nov 14, 2020)

Makoto said:


> I... I only bought one... WHAT IN TARNATION-



Full candy lineup buddies!


----------



## Hat' (Nov 14, 2020)

and i got... zero! my gacha luck is unmatched


----------



## Chris (Nov 14, 2020)

Makoto said:


> I... I only bought one... WHAT IN TARNATION-


Your line-up looks amazing. Congrats!


----------



## Sara? (Nov 14, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Your line-up looks amazing. Congrats!



Yours is also cool, i dont like the flick egg that much, but i can appreciate the aesthetics of it and understand why pp like it so much


----------



## mocha. (Nov 14, 2020)

Ahhh my first special candy  I love it


----------



## Sara? (Nov 14, 2020)

mocha. said:


> Ahhh my first special candy  I love it



So glad you got one , enjoy it


----------



## Crash (Nov 14, 2020)

i really enjoyed this lil mini event even though it was technically just gambling (lol), i'd definitely be down to do something like this again in the future! thank u staff! but why do candy collectibles hate me SO MUCH


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 14, 2020)

Crash said:


> i really enjoyed this lil mini event even though it was technically just gambling (lol), i'd definitely be down to do something like this again in the future! thank u staff! but why do candy collectibles hate me SO MUCH


But even more technically, it isn't gambling, because the tbt currency has no real world value. Just trying to make everyone who dumped their life savings of tbt feel a touch better lol


----------



## Sheep Villager (Nov 14, 2020)

0/2 is my score and I'm not surprised nor am I disappointed since the candy would have sat in my inventory unused if I did get one.

I think I will keep my two yellow candies though since I'm partial to green+yellow line-ups and you never know. I might have use for them in the future due to the weird date.​


----------



## Chynna (Nov 14, 2020)

Sadly none of mine turned, but thanks for the fun event!


----------



## 6iixx (Nov 14, 2020)

congratulations to the lucky winners!


----------



## Lanstar (Nov 14, 2020)

I got a rock.

Well, at least the candies don't seem _that _rare, so I may just purchase one for my blue collection.


----------



## Valzed (Nov 14, 2020)

I had to adult this morning before I could come check my yellow candies... which are all still yellow. Sigh.

Congrats to those who got one!!

Is anyone who got multiples looking to sell one? I have more TBT than what's shown in my sidebar. I have it stashed in case there's ever a Muffy collectible. Please let me know if anyone is selling. Thanks!

*Edit: Thank you to those who offered to sell me a F13 candy. I was able to purchase one from a friend. Thank you!*


----------



## Venn (Nov 14, 2020)

I totally forgot that this was a thing and when I casually just looked over, I was confused why one of yellow candies was different and then I remembered. Can't believe I got 1!


----------



## Emmsey (Nov 14, 2020)

Congrats to all who got one! The odds of my single candy being special were small so its not exactly a surprise. Alas its now been squirrelled away in the inventory.


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 14, 2020)

It just came to me: this was just shiny hunting via masuda method with better odds and everyone’s eggs hatching at once.

This would be a good method to use on the next Pokémon based collectible. lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 14, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> It just came to me: this was just shiny hunting via masuda method with better odds and everyone’s eggs hatching at once.
> 
> This would be a good method to use on the next Pokémon based collectible. lol


Maybe that’s why I went with so many...also fun fact I filled up my full storage with masuda method chespin eggs and got 3 shinies from that batch


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Maybe that’s why I went with so many...also fun fact I filled up my full storage with masuda method chespin eggs and got 3 shinies from that batch



Did you have the shiny charm?? That’s some insanely good odds! Congrats on that! It’s just enough to give you each one of it’s evolution stages. 

It’s pretty neat that also lines up with how many of the F13 candy you got from your candy batch as well. lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 14, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Did you have the shiny charm?? That’s some insanely good odds! Congrats on that! It’s just enough to give you each one of it’s evolution stages.
> 
> It’s pretty neat that also lines up with how many of the F13 candy you got from your candy batch as well. lol


yes, I ALWAYS get the shiny charm before I go shiny hunting. And yes, I have one of each stage since it’s my favorite Pokémon line (even Quilladin is cute in a dorky way). I just thought it was funny that it lined up perfectly with my candies (I’d go insane if I got 2 of my shinies back to back though).


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 14, 2020)

It's funny I really wasn't expecting to get a candy lol I was just being a Yumeko lover and played by her rules :3 go all in and risk it all !


----------



## amemome (Nov 14, 2020)

woop woop! two special (cursed?) candies!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 14, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> oh dang luck was actually on my side??  I got 3 of those bad boi's!


For the record as well, 3 out of 10 manifested so I think I was pretty lucky


----------



## KittenNoir (Nov 14, 2020)

I should of got more haha I was like nah 5 should be enough hahah


----------



## Amilee (Nov 14, 2020)

F in the chat


----------



## Ossiran (Nov 15, 2020)

Only bought one. I was unlucky and got yellow.


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 15, 2020)

Just a heads up top everyone that we'll be removing the Yellow Candy from the shop in ~24 hours, so be sure to sell back any non-morphed candies that you don't want before then!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 15, 2020)

I love the new candy collectible but I'm gonna be honest.... I do not like these gacha based events at all. It was especially hard for me cause I only have 100 tbt in my bank (meaning I could only buy 5 candies) and none of them turned. luckily a friend was kind enough to gift me one. now I still want a blue balloon but all my money is gone, even after selling back the remaining yellow candies 

edit: I think in the spirit of the holiday (friday the 13th) it was probably okay but I would really prefer to not see these kinds of events a lot more


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 15, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I love the new candy collectible but I'm gonna be honest.... I do not like these gacha based events at all. It was especially hard for me cause I only have 100 tbt in my bank (meaning I could only buy 5 candies) and none of them turned. luckily a friend was kind enough to gift me one. now I still want a blue balloon but all my money is gone, even after selling back the remaining yellow candies
> 
> edit: I think in the spirit of the holiday (friday the 13th) it was probably okay but I would really prefer to not see these kinds of events a lot more


I mean I get how you feel too. These events aren't really good for those who just joined or were saving up tbt or even just don't have a lot of tbt. I was luck enough to get one though I spent a pretty penny on the candy which I'm not even sure why I did considering I know I'll hardly ever use said collectible..I just have a habbit of collecting them all I guess.  These aren't my favorite either but I do appreciate the thought behind the event.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 15, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I love the new candy collectible but I'm gonna be honest.... I do not like these gacha based events at all. It was especially hard for me cause I only have 100 tbt in my bank (meaning I could only buy 5 candies) and none of them turned. luckily a friend was kind enough to gift me one. now I still want a blue balloon but all my money is gone, even after selling back the remaining yellow candies
> 
> edit: I think in the spirit of the holiday (friday the 13th) it was probably okay but I would really prefer to not see these kinds of events a lot more


Agree 100%

500+ tbt and nada, only got one because of a forum member's kindness


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 15, 2020)

New rule gambling is banned from tbt


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> New rule gambling is banned from tbt


when the yumeko stan says it, it becomes concerning


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 15, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> when the yumeko stan says it, it becomes concerning


I actually really dislike gambling. I don't like the idea of using money and potentially not getting anything out of it.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 15, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I love the new candy collectible but I'm gonna be honest.... I do not like these gacha based events at all. It was especially hard for me cause I only have 100 tbt in my bank (meaning I could only buy 5 candies) and none of them turned. luckily a friend was kind enough to gift me one. now I still want a blue balloon but all my money is gone, even after selling back the remaining yellow candies
> 
> edit: I think in the spirit of the holiday (friday the 13th) it was probably okay but I would really prefer to not see these kinds of events a lot more



I feel ya. I wanted to save my tbt, but...I had a lot of fun and am glad I spent it.  My regret is that I didn’t have more tbt to get more people at least one candy ><. I personally would like another event like this but not for a long time since it has been taking me longer to earn tbt lately and I don’t have have a lot in my abd either since I splurged and still and trying to save up to at least what I had before buying a ditto egg.

Edit: Sorry if I offended you or anyone. ><


----------



## xlisapisa (Nov 15, 2020)

‘twas a very unlucky day for me, (╥_╥)


----------



## Horus (Nov 16, 2020)

I've been on this site for so long and luck hasn't been on my side for any of it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 16, 2020)

Horus said:


> I've been on this site for so long and luck hasn't been on my side for any of it


Oh yikes 12 years without a fair prize ? Yikes,, and I thought I was doing bad ,,


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 16, 2020)

Horus said:


> I've been on this site for so long and luck hasn't been on my side for any of it


how many mirrors did you break


----------



## litilravnur (Nov 16, 2020)

0/24 candies. Forgot to check this out earlier... Now, how I get rid of all those candies?? Yellow is my least favorite color


----------



## Chris (Nov 16, 2020)

litilravnur said:


> 0/24 candies. Forgot to check this out earlier... Now, how I get rid of all those candies?? Yellow is my least favorite color


Go into your *inventory* and there will be a "sellback" option on the yellow candy collectble. Please note this expires _very_ shortly so please do so ASAP!


----------



## litilravnur (Nov 16, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Go into your *inventory* and there will be a "sellback" option on the yellow candy collectble. Please note this expires _very_ shortly so please do so ASAP!


Thanks!!!


----------

